# Mr Bee è a Milano: 48 ore per il Milan. Dentro o fuori.



## admin (4 Giugno 2015)

Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marco Bellinazzo. Mr Bee è a Milano da ieri. La trattativa per la cessione del Milan è rincominciata. Saranno 48 ore da dentro o fuori. Le parti stanno trattando in gran segreto per provare a trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Al momento, Berlusconi vorrebbe tenersi la maggioranza. E la cosa potrebbe anche far saltare tutta la trattativa.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marco Bellinazzo. Mr Bee è a Milano da ieri. La trattativa per la cessione del Milan è rincominciata. Saranno 48 ore da dentro o fuori. Le parti stanno trattando in gran segreto per provare a trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Al momento, Berlusconi vorrebbe tenersi la maggioranza. E la cosa potrebbe anche far saltare tutta la trattativa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti




ah,speriamo venga a salvarci lui


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Giugno 2015)

Grazie a dio.


----------



## franck3211 (4 Giugno 2015)

Forza forza. Questo testimonia che miha è stato scelto con l'assenso di bee e dojen


----------



## aleslash (4 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo bene


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2015)

E' l'ultima speranza. E' molto rischiosa ma è davvero l'unica e ultima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marco Bellinazzo. Mr Bee è a Milano da ieri. La trattativa per la cessione del Milan è rincominciata. Saranno 48 ore da dentro o fuori. Le parti stanno trattando in gran segreto per provare a trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Al momento, Berlusconi vorrebbe tenersi la maggioranza. E la cosa potrebbe anche far saltare tutta la trattativa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Mi insospettisce un po' che il portavoce Alciato non abbia detto nulla. Ma forse è una strategia specifica visto che la cassa di risonanza della scorsa volta ha portato solo danni.
Un indizio potrebbe essere la scelta di Mihajlovic, che non è un allenatore lecchino da Berlusconi. E l'annuncio ufficiale che ritarda.
Speriamo bene, che qualcuno ci liberi dall'incubo!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Giugno 2015)

Salterà tutto, è già scritto, inutile illudersi


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi insospettisce un po' che il portavoce Alciato non abbia detto nulla. Ma forse è una strategia specifica visto che la cassa di risonanza della scorsa volta ha portato solo danni.
> Un indizio potrebbe essere la scelta di Mihajlovic, che non è un allenatore lecchino da Berlusconi. E l'annuncio ufficiale che ritarda.
> Speriamo bene, che qualcuno ci liberi dall'incubo!



Sì però dubito che abbia scelto l'allenatore, secondo me è ben poco indicativo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

La tempistica è strana. Aspettano ad annunciare ufficialmente il nuovo allenatore per farlo con il nuovo socio?


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La tempistica è strana. Aspettano ad annunciare ufficialmente il nuovo allenatore per farlo con il nuovo socio?



Sì, vero. 

Boh. Speriamo bene. Così non si può più continuare.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Già ieri si vociferava di un incontro con la dojen che secondo me è stato in gran segreto. Poi la presenza di piersilvio e del canale ufficiale con fotografi mah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Già ieri si vociferava di un incontro con la dojen che secondo me è stato in gran segreto. Poi la presenza di piersilvio e del canale ufficiale con fotografi mah.



Magari nel bagagliaio stavolta c'era Mr Bee!



Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marco Bellinazzo. Mr Bee è a Milano da ieri. La trattativa per la cessione del Milan è rincominciata. Saranno 48 ore da dentro o fuori. Le parti stanno trattando in gran segreto per provare a trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Al momento, Berlusconi vorrebbe tenersi la maggioranza. E la cosa potrebbe anche far saltare tutta la trattativa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Giugno 2015)

c'è da dire comunque che il thailandese si sta dimostrando una persona seria.La trattativa la sta portando avanti "realmente",mettendoci la faccia


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2015)

quindi entro domani sarà si o no? a sto punto incrociamo le dita, ma ho i miei dubbi


----------



## kYMERA (5 Giugno 2015)

Boh speriamo che sia la volta buona. Effettivamente io non venderei la maggioranza, non mi fido molto di questo Bee. Però se può portare capitali subito dentro e via.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, vero.
> 
> Boh. Speriamo bene. Così non si può più continuare.



Perché far tornare Mr Bee a Milano per un semplice rifiuto?


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Vai Berlusca vendi mentre quel maledetto di Galliani è a Berlino!!!
Sai che goduria quando torna e trova nel suo ufficio un thailandese al suo posto 

Gli verranno tanti di quei tic al collo che collassa


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vai Berlusca vendi mentre quel maledetto di Galliani è a Berlino!!!
> Sai che goduria quando torna e trova nel suo ufficio un thailandese al suo posto
> 
> Gli verranno tanti di quei tic al collo che collassa




Ahahahahhah


----------



## koti (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marco Bellinazzo. Mr Bee è a Milano da ieri. La trattativa per la cessione del Milan è rincominciata. Saranno 48 ore da dentro o fuori. Le parti stanno trattando in gran segreto per provare a trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Al momento, Berlusconi vorrebbe tenersi la maggioranza. E la cosa potrebbe anche far saltare tutta la trattativa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Ragazzi speriamo... 
Purtroppo siamo prigionieri di Berlusconi.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vai Berlusca vendi mentre quel maledetto di Galliani è a Berlino!!!
> Sai che goduria quando torna e trova nel suo ufficio un thailandese al suo posto
> 
> Gli verranno tanti di quei tic al collo che collassa




...non illudiamoci, senza il consenso di Galliani non venderà nulla.


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marco Bellinazzo. Mr Bee è a Milano da ieri. La trattativa per la cessione del Milan è rincominciata. Saranno 48 ore da dentro o fuori. Le parti stanno trattando in gran segreto per provare a trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Al momento, Berlusconi vorrebbe tenersi la maggioranza. E la cosa potrebbe anche far saltare tutta la trattativa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Credo sia davvero l'ultima possibilità ormai.Boh,mi sembra strano che dopo mesi concludano tutto entro 48 ore,però non si sa mai.Anche una minoranza che permetterebbe un buon mercato mi starebbe benissimo,tutto è meglio di ora. Resto scettica,ma staremo a vedere.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Giugno 2015)

non l'ha fatto fino a ora, non vedo perché in 48 ore il nano possa cambiare idea, così, in tutta fretta. 

secondo me ormai questa stagione va così, se ne riparlerà l'anno prossimo.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Indizi a favore della cessione :
1 Galliani e dojen sempre insieme 
2 Piersilvio ieri ad Arcore
3 canale ufficiale e fotografi sempre ieri ad arcore
4 progetto cinese scuole calcio con Bee 
5 Cannavaro andato via dalla squadra cinese seppur primo e qualificato ai quarti di coppa.
Indizi a sfavore della cessione :
1 Silvio Berlusconi e Galliani sono pazzi


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non l'ha fatto fino a ora, non vedo perché in 48 ore il nano possa cambiare idea, così, in tutta fretta.
> 
> secondo me ormai questa stagione va così, se ne riparlerà l'anno prossimo.



Le trattative sono continuate al 100%. Se l'affare si fa è perché deciso da mesi.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Indizi a favore della cessione :
> 1 Galliani e dojen sempre insieme
> 2 Piersilvio ieri ad Arcore
> 3 canale ufficiale e fotografi sempre ieri ad arcore
> ...



...l'ultimo è un piccolo problema


----------



## koti (5 Giugno 2015)

Alciato che dice?


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Alciato che dice?



Muto per ora.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Giugno 2015)

Alciato è a Berlino. E cmq dubito che parlerà di nuovo di Bee. Anzi, di Milan non parlerà più proprio


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Alciato è a Berlino.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Alciato è a Berlino. E cmq dubito che parlerà di nuovo di Bee. Anzi, di Milan non parlerà più proprio



Beh su Ancelotti si è esposto a una figuraccia clamorosa e ci ha preso. Se Bee chiude probabilmente se ne vanterà per il resto della vita


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...l'ultimo è un piccolo problema



Un altro punto a favore é la scelta di miha, allenatore che non rientra nei prototipi berlusconiani


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Un altro punto a favore é la scelta di miha, allenatore che non rientra nei prototipi berlusconiani



...infatti, la scelta di Sinisa mi ha "stupito". Forse è stata concordata....e poi questi contatti per riprendere Ibra....tutto strano..


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...infatti, la scelta di Sinisa mi ha "stupito". Forse è stata concordata....



Assolutamente se da ieri é come si dice a Milano allora è stato ascoltato anche il parere di Bee.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

E' un segnale positivo il fatto che Alciato non dica niente, e che anche Bellinazzo sia uscito allo scoperto solo a poche ore dall'incontro.
La discrezione stavolta va nella giusta direzione per non fare saltare l'operazione.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente se da ieri é come si dice a Milano allora è stato ascoltato anche il parere di Bee.



Comunque...ormai ci siamo, dovranno fare chiarezza.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Comunque...ormai ci siamo, dovranno fare chiarezza.



Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Ah, e comunque anche Sky aveva detto che ci sarebbe stata una nuova offerta da dentro e fuori, proprio questa settimana.
Ricordate? Era la notizia che parlava di una nuova offerta per il 100% delle quote.



Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marco Bellinazzo. Mr Bee è a Milano da ieri. La trattativa per la cessione del Milan è rincominciata. Saranno 48 ore da dentro o fuori. Le parti stanno trattando in gran segreto per provare a trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Al momento, Berlusconi vorrebbe tenersi la maggioranza. E la cosa potrebbe anche far saltare tutta la trattativa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Beh su Ancelotti si è esposto a una figuraccia clamorosa e ci ha preso. Se Bee chiude probabilmente se ne vanterà per il resto della vita



Su Ancelotti si è esposto perchè era una persona molto vicina a lui. Ancelotti lo considera un caro amico e i due inoltre ci hanno fatto un libro insieme. Purtroppo credo che molti hanno sottovalutato le sue parole riguardo il no di Ancelotti, scordandosi del loro legame profondo. Era ovvio che Ancelotti gli avesse detto i suoi pensieri in via privata. Per questo ero molto scettico sul ritorno di Carletto. Altro che pellegatti e le ********* dei salmoni che saltavano su MC.

Alciato, nonostante sia molto spocchioso, ogni tanto le prende cmq... Fu il primo a parlare di Conte-Nazionale e ci azzeccò. Ha attacchi importanti, se poi le cose non accadono è perchè nel calcio le cose spesso cambiano all'ultimo minuto.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Vediamo che succede.

Se è davvero a Milano, credo che per forza di cose si arriverà almeno fino a Domenica.


----------



## marcus83 (5 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1967]marcus83[/MENTION] niente spifferi e voci, grazie. Solo notizie con fonti certe.


----------



## sabato (5 Giugno 2015)

1 miliardo di euro per il 100% della società!


----------



## marcus83 (5 Giugno 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


> 1 miliardo di euro per il 100% della società!



cifra ABNORME fuori da ogni logica .. patrimonio calciatori scadente e inoltre senza stadio ... senza contare i debiti e l'eventuale (obbligato )esborso per il rilancio del club ... insomma se vuole x davvero spendere un MILIARDO bee ha alle spalle davvero dei colossi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Giugno 2015)

Ma è vero che Cannavaro si è già dimesso dal Guangzhou?


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che Cannavaro si è già dimesso dal Guangzhou?



http://www.milanworld.net/cannavaro...olari-prende-il-posto-vt28744.html#post710641


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

*Alciato su Twitter: Milan, to Bee or not to Bee? Di sicuro non Lee.*


----------



## Iblahimovic (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Milan, to Bee or not to Bee? Di sicuro non Lee.*


hope to bee


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

io spero solo che Bee non sia sinonimo di Cannavaro-allenatore e che quest'ultimo si sia dimesso perché va al Napoli!


----------



## Djici (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Milan, to Bee or not to Bee? Di sicuro non Lee.*



Bee - Lee ormai non fa piu differenza... solo i cinesi/thai (ancora non ho capito chi rapprensenta il thai) co possono salvare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Milan, to Bee or not to Bee? Di sicuro non Lee.*



Quanto godrei se alla fine vendono ai cinesi,anche se non ora,solo per vedere la sua faccia


----------



## Dany20 (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Milan, to Bee or not to Bee? Di sicuro non Lee.*


Bee salvaci!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

*Bellinazzo: Mr Bee si trova da ieri in quel di Milano. Il suo obiettivo è chiaro: vuole il Milan. E dovrà riuscirci in 48 ore: dentro o fuori. Si sta trattando in gran segreto ad un nuovo memorandum of understanding che dia garanzie alle parti di un percorso condiviso. Anche perché il mercato incombe e bisogna rilanciare subito la squadra. Doyen è già pronta a mettere a disposizione i suoi servizi e a veicolare su Milano giocatori importanti. I soci di Bee sono impazienti: sia la ASD Securities che la Cina CITIC Bank. Tuttavia Berlusconi sembra deciso a non voler cedere subito la maggioranza. Una condizione che potrebbe però far saltare l'accordo.*


----------



## Doctore (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Mr Bee si trova da ieri in quel di Milano. Il suo obiettivo è chiaro: vuole il Milan. E dovrà riuscirci in 48 ore: dentro o fuori. Si sta trattando in gran segreto ad un nuovo memorandum of understanding che dia garanzie alle parti di un percorso condiviso. Anche perché il mercato incombe e bisogna rilanciare subito la squadra. Doyen è già pronta a mettere a disposizione i suoi servizi e a veicolare su Milano giocatori importanti. I soci di Bee sono impazienti: sia la ASD Securities che la Cina CITIC Bank. Tuttavia Berlusconi sembra deciso a non voler cedere subito la maggioranza. Una condizione che potrebbe però far saltare l'accordo.*



se non vende gli auguro le peggiori perdite possibili.


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Giugno 2015)

effettivamente potrebbero esserci anche loro dietro la scelta di miha, no?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vai Berlusca vendi mentre quel maledetto di Galliani è a Berlino!!!
> Sai che goduria quando torna e trova nel suo ufficio un thailandese al suo posto
> 
> Gli verranno tanti di quei tic al collo che collassa



Hahahaha ... Però adesso ne ha meno ... Nel 2005/2007 era un frullatore con quel collo


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Mr Bee si trova da ieri in quel di Milano. Il suo obiettivo è chiaro: vuole il Milan. E dovrà riuscirci in 48 ore: dentro o fuori. Si sta trattando in gran segreto ad un nuovo memorandum of understanding che dia garanzie alle parti di un percorso condiviso. Anche perché il mercato incombe e bisogna rilanciare subito la squadra. Doyen è già pronta a mettere a disposizione i suoi servizi e a veicolare su Milano giocatori importanti. I soci di Bee sono impazienti: sia la ASD Securities che la Cina CITIC Bank. Tuttavia Berlusconi sembra deciso a non voler cedere subito la maggioranza. Una condizione che potrebbe però far saltare l'accordo.*



Raga , ultimo barlume di speranza ... O accetta ( ammesso che sia vero ) o siamo morti ...


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vai Berlusca vendi mentre quel maledetto di Galliani è a Berlino!!!
> Sai che goduria quando torna e trova nel suo ufficio un thailandese al suo posto
> 
> Gli verranno tanti di quei tic al collo che collassa



Ahahah sono morto!


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Milan, to Bee or not to Bee? Di sicuro non Lee.*



Insopportabile la sua spocchia, ma è evidente che parla con cognizione di causa


----------



## Il Genio (5 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Salterà tutto, è già scritto, inutile illudersi



Temo


----------



## Gekyn (5 Giugno 2015)

Il duo B&G sono riusciti nell'impresa di rendermi Mr Bee il salvatore!!!


----------



## Il Genio (5 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Insopportabile la sua spocchia, ma è evidente che parla con cognizione di causa



Solo la spocchia? L'unica cosa che riesco a sopportare di quell'essere sono le poppe della moglie


----------



## robs91 (5 Giugno 2015)

Secondo la Gazzetta Berlusconi ha rifiutato l'offerta di Bee per la maggioranza.Vuole solo soci di minoranza


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Mr Bee si trova da ieri in quel di Milano. Il suo obiettivo è chiaro: vuole il Milan. E dovrà riuscirci in 48 ore: dentro o fuori. Si sta trattando in gran segreto ad un nuovo memorandum of understanding che dia garanzie alle parti di un percorso condiviso. Anche perché il mercato incombe e bisogna rilanciare subito la squadra. Doyen è già pronta a mettere a disposizione i suoi servizi e a veicolare su Milano giocatori importanti. I soci di Bee sono impazienti: sia la ASD Securities che la Cina CITIC Bank. Tuttavia Berlusconi sembra deciso a non voler cedere subito la maggioranza. Una condizione che potrebbe però far saltare l'accordo.*



*Gazzetta: ieri notte Bee è stato ad Arcore. Ha offerto 1 miliardo per il 100% del Milan, ma Berlusconi ha rispedito al mittente l'offerta. Il presidente rossonero vuole soltanto soci di minoranza. Non è dato sapere se Bee si tratterrà anche oggi.*


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



re che dici ci siamo?


----------



## Juventino30 (5 Giugno 2015)

Ma dopo le dichiarazioni d Berlusconi e della figlia, qualcuno va ancora dietro a questo Mr. Bee?


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

A me sembra molto strano che abbia offerto un miliardo per il 100% subito, mi pare più logico per un ingresso graduale e a mio avviso così sarà.


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: ieri notte Bee è stato ad Arcore. Ha offerto 1 miliardo per il 100% del Milan, ma Berlusconi ha rispedito al mittente l'offerta. Il presidente rossonero vuole soltanto soci di minoranza. Non è dato sapere se Bee si tratterrà anche oggi.*



Solo un folle demente rifiuterebbe.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ma dopo le dichiarazioni d Berlusconi e della figlia, qualcuno va ancora dietro a questo Mr. Bee?



Se è vero che è a Milano secondo te è venuto a perder tempo ?


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: ieri notte Bee è stato ad Arcore. Ha offerto 1 miliardo per il 100% del Milan, ma Berlusconi ha rispedito al mittente l'offerta. Il presidente rossonero vuole soltanto soci di minoranza. Non è dato sapere se Bee si tratterrà anche oggi.*



vecchio maledetto... ma cosa diavolo aspetta


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Giugno 2015)

dai ape, non mollare!!!


----------



## carlocarlo (5 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Ma dopo le dichiarazioni d Berlusconi e della figlia, qualcuno va ancora dietro a questo Mr. Bee?



beh c'è chi va dietro ai cinesi che non si son mai visti. almeno bee è in carne ed ossa


----------



## Il Genio (5 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Solo un folle demente rifiuterebbe.



Aggiungi *vecchio* tra folle e demente per favore


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Non credo si sia mai trattato per il 100%
Gli accordi erano fin da subito per arrivare ad una maggioranza graduale.
Lo "stato" di cui parlava Berlusconi a questo punto non so cosa fosse...ma penso che venderà


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Bee non so chi sei, chi hai dietro e quant'altro ma portaci via da Berlusconi in qualche modo, anche se l'esito finale sarà scontato.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: ieri notte Bee è stato ad Arcore. Ha offerto 1 miliardo per il 100% del Milan, ma Berlusconi ha rispedito al mittente l'offerta. Il presidente rossonero vuole soltanto soci di minoranza. Non è dato sapere se Bee si tratterrà anche oggi.*



Penso non può essere vero.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marco Bellinazzo. Mr Bee è a Milano da ieri. La trattativa per la cessione del Milan è rincominciata. Saranno 48 ore da dentro o fuori. Le parti stanno trattando in gran segreto per provare a trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Al momento, Berlusconi vorrebbe tenersi la maggioranza. E la cosa potrebbe anche far saltare tutta la trattativa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Mi spiace deludervi...ma il nano ha già rifiutato l'offerta..... 
[MENTION=1984]ScArsenal83[/MENTION] no copia-incolla da siti esterni. Notizia già postata


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace deludervi...ma il nano ha già rifiutato l'offerta.....
> 
> Milan, blitz notturno ad Arcore di Mr Bee: ma Silvio ha detto no all'offerta
> Il magnate thailandese avrebbe presentato un'offerta intorno al miliardo di euro per acquistare il 100% del club. Berlusconi ha però rifiutato, spiegando che non è più disposto a vendere ma che accetta proposte solo per soci di minoranza (fonte gazzetta)


Sei in ritardo è stata già postata qualche pagina fa


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Ripeto: non hanno mai trattato per il 100%, si è sempre parlato di maggioranza graduale.
Bee viene fino in Italia per farsi dire di no e tornare subito indietro?
Se non c'era trattativa, non avrebbe nemmeno preso l'aereo...


----------



## Brain84 (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ripeto: non hanno mai trattato per il 100%, si è sempre parlato di maggioranza graduale.
> Bee viene fino in Italia per farsi dire di no e tornare subito indietro?
> Se non c'era trattativa, non avrebbe nemmeno preso l'aereo...



Assolutamente d'accordo. Se è tornato, significa che i margini ci sono. La decisione sull'allenatore, per come la vedo io, è stata presa di comune accordo. Sappiamo noi del forum che Berlusconi non vuole trattare il 100%, non lo sa Bee?!


----------



## forzaplus44 (5 Giugno 2015)

x vendere dovrebbe crepare, speriamo non sia longevo come andreotti!!


----------



## Iblahimovic (5 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> beh c'è chi va dietro ai cinesi che non si son mai visti. almeno bee è in carne ed ossa



infatti


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: ieri notte Bee è stato ad Arcore. Ha offerto 1 miliardo per il 100% del Milan, ma Berlusconi ha rispedito al mittente l'offerta. Il presidente rossonero vuole soltanto soci di minoranza. Non è dato sapere se Bee si tratterrà anche oggi.*



I casi sono tre:

-trattativa in corso con Bee + Doyen (45%)
-cessione già avvenuta con i cinesi inizialmente in minoranza (45%)
-Berlusconi vuole tenersi il Milan e provare a rilanciarlo (10%)

Personalmente propendo per la seconda ipotesi. 
Ma forse è perchè lo spero...


----------



## Black (5 Giugno 2015)

e adesso si ricomincia con le ipotesi sulla cessione. Io sono stanco, non voglio più credere alle voci. Attendo solo annunci ufficiali!


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> I casi sono tre:
> 
> -trattativa in corso con Bee + Doyen (45%)
> -cessione già avvenuta con i cinesi inizialmente in minoranza (45%)
> ...



Beato te che sei ancora ottimista  Dalle ultime uscite del nano le mie speranze di cessione sono scemate quasi del tutto.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Giugno 2015)

Mi pare strano che Bee vuole subito il 100% Non ho mai visto una roba del genere in vita mia. Più probabile che Bee voglia il 51% ora ma Berlusca tentenna perchè vorrebbe cedere solo il 49% per poi vendere la maggioranza tra qualche anno. Cmq Sky parla di segnali positivi. Continua la guerra tra gazzetta e sky.


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> I casi sono tre:
> 
> -trattativa in corso con Bee + Doyen (0,005%)
> -cessione già avvenuta con i cinesi inizialmente in minoranza (0,005%)
> -Berlusconi vuole tenersi il Milan e provare a rilanciarlo (99,99%)



io farei le percentuali così


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Ci sono diverse stranezze che mi fanno pensare alla cessione:

1- Mihajlovic non è ancora stato presentato, perchè?
2- Ad Arcore c'era anche Piersilvio Berlusconi, semplice "rito d'iniziazione"?...Io non credo
3- Cannavaro, proprio in questa settimana, rescinde consensualmente con il Guangzhou, nonostante fosse primo in classifica
4- Berlusconi ha fatto promesse di mercato che senza l'aiuto di Bee sa che non può mantenere
5- Galliani: "Doyen è l'advisor di Bee, quindi se Bee non arriva, non tratteremo con Doyen"...eppure ci ha trattato, vedasi mezzo mese di maggio a cena con Lucas
6- Se ne va mezza panchina, tra cui Tassotti..tutti probabilmente ci speravano, ma qualcuno se lo sarebbe aspettato? NO
7- Gli ultimi due allenatori del Milan sono stati Seedorf (cacciato appunto dopo 6 mesi) ed Inzaghi...se l'avessero potuto scegliere in tranquillità Galliani e Berlusconi avrebbero scelto Mihajlovic? Non credo.
8- Galliani si è incontrato diverse volte con Raiola per parlare di Ibra...Berlusconi i soldi dell'ingaggio non li metterà mai, quindi questo fa presagire l'arrivo di un investitore
9- Proprio ieri, dopo settimane di assenteismo, Pablo Dana risponde su twitter ad una domanda indirizzata proprio al Milan e dice "Le trattative tra Milan e Bee sono ancora aperte"...come mai l'ha ribadito proprio IERI?
10- Berlusconi DEVE vendere e questa è una delle ultime chance

Io personalmente non penso ci siano altre offerte cinesi...probabilmente si trattava di qualche sponsorizzazione connessa a Bee...
In 48 h si saprà la verità.
Incrociamo le dita e qualche altra cosa


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> io farei le percentuali così
> 
> 
> -trattativa in corso con Bee + Doyen (0,005%)
> ...



Potrebbe anche andarmi bene, come seconda opzione...


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Giugno 2015)

a me pare strano che SB faccia venire Bee a Milano per incontrarsi segretamente ad Arcore fino alle 2 di notte per dirgli no in faccia... Ragazzi, parliamo di un 1mld di €, chi è così matto da rifiutare una cosa del genere per questo milan (Rosa scarsa, senza stadio di proprietà, sede in affitto, etc.). A meno che SB voglia cedere solo la minoranza ora e Bee è interessato solo alla maggioranza. 
Se SB avesse già fatto l'accordo coi cinesi da tempo, non avrebbe neanche molto senso ricevere ed ascoltare l'offerta di Bee. Ma soprattutto Bee non insisterebbe così tanto se SB avesse già venduto ad altri.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Pare abbia rifiutato, secondo le prime indiscrezioni almeno


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

Penso che Bee possa entrare solo come socio di minoranza. La cessione graduale della maggioranza ci sarà solo coi cinesi


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> e adesso si ricomincia con le ipotesi sulla cessione. Io sono stanco, non voglio più credere alle voci. Attendo solo annunci ufficiali!



Hai ragione, questo tira e molla è snervante... Aggiungici pure che secondo me se la trattativa non va a buon fine quel nano maledetto è capace di lasciar perdere miha e mettere brocchi.... Quello li è completamente pazzo


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: ieri notte Bee è stato ad Arcore. Ha offerto 1 miliardo per il 100% del Milan, ma Berlusconi ha rispedito al mittente l'offerta. Il presidente rossonero vuole soltanto soci di minoranza. Non è dato sapere se Bee si tratterrà anche oggi.*



.


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ci sono diverse stranezze che mi fanno pensare alla cessione:
> 
> 1- Mihajlovic non è ancora stato presentato, perchè?
> 2- Ad Arcore c'era anche Piersilvio Berlusconi, semplice "rito d'iniziazione"?...Io non credo
> ...



in tutto questo ragionamento ti sei dimenticato di una cosa. Se arriva Bee e mette un bel gruzzolo per il mercato pensi che Ancelotti avrebbe mai rifiutato la panchina???? Secondo me Ancelotti ha rifiutato perchè si tirerà a campare con Silvio presidente. Non credo alla storia dell'anno sabbatico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: ieri notte Bee è stato ad Arcore. Ha offerto 1 miliardo per il 100% del Milan, ma Berlusconi ha rispedito al mittente l'offerta. Il presidente rossonero vuole soltanto soci di minoranza. Non è dato sapere se Bee si tratterrà anche oggi.*



Questo ci porterà al fallimento, e allora poi vedrete che invece del miliardo sarà costretto ad accettare l'euro di offerta del primo Manenti che passa.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Vai Berlusca vendi mentre quel maledetto di Galliani è a Berlino!!!
> Sai che goduria quando torna e trova nel suo ufficio un thailandese al suo posto
> 
> Gli verranno tanti di quei tic al collo che collassa



Questa non l'ho capita...
Secondo te Fester non sta brigando per portare l'amico Lucas al Milan?
Maddai...


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> in tutto questo ragionamento ti sei dimenticato di una cosa. Se arriva Bee e mette un bel gruzzolo per il mercato pensi che Ancelotti avrebbe mai rifiutato la panchina???? Secondo me Ancelotti ha rifiutato perchè si tirerà a campare con Silvio presidente. Non credo alla storia dell'anno sabbatico



Alla fine l'anno sabbatico se l'è preso. Più che altro, se davvero l'allenatore veniva concordato con Doyen-Bee sarebbe venuto Emery, loro rappresentato, non di certo Sinisa che non c'azzecca niente


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Questa non l'ho capita...
> Secondo te Fester non sta brigando per portare l'amico Lucas al Milan?
> Maddai...



Ovviamente. Era solo una battuta


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alla fine l'anno sabbatico se l'è preso. Più che altro, se davvero l'allenatore veniva concordato con Doyen-Bee sarebbe venuto Emery, loro rappresentato, non di certo Sinisa che non c'azzecca niente



anche questo è vero


----------



## -Lionard- (5 Giugno 2015)

Settimana scorsa avevo detto che Bee sarebbe tornato alla carica dopo le elezioni, in modo da togliere ogni scusa a Berlusconi, e così è stato. Ha contattato i suoi canali di comunicazione privilegiati (Bellinazzo, Sky, Repubblica) e probabilmente è pure arrivato a Milano. Io francamente stento a credere che abbia davvero offerto 1 miliardo per il 100% (neanche gli sceicchi di PSG e City detengono interamente la proprietà delle loro squadre) ma questo è un aspetto secondario. Bee vuole fare sapere ai milanisti che fa sul serio e soprattutto in caso di rifiuto cosa Berlusconi ha buttato via (1 miliardo di euro). Il thailandese vuole creare un clima di rabbia e sfiducia attorno all'attuale proprietario per convincerlo a cedere. Mossa rischiosa ma che dal suo punto di vista ha perfettamente senso.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: ieri notte Bee è stato ad Arcore. Ha offerto 1 miliardo per il 100% del Milan, ma Berlusconi ha rispedito al mittente l'offerta. Il presidente rossonero vuole soltanto soci di minoranza. Non è dato sapere se Bee si tratterrà anche oggi.*



Questo è completamente pazzo


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è completamente pazzo



Questo è totalmente serio, invece. Chi ama il Milan deve metterci i soldi propri, non quelli prestati dalle Banche, a cui vanno restituiti con gli interessi. Via gli affaristi dalle squadre di calcio, o il calcio è morto.


----------



## alessandro77 (5 Giugno 2015)

ormai il Milan è un "ostaggio" del Berlusca.. questo vuole il fesso di turno che sganci senza aver diritto di parola.. mah


----------



## danyaj87 (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è completamente pazzo



Definirei meglio il concetto di questo. Purtroppo la senilità gli sta facendo bruttissimi scherzi al Berlu. Che poi vuoi tenere il Milan, mi sta anche bene, ma almeno cerca di fare un progetto serio per la crescita della società.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Finirà tutto in una bolla di sapone, come al solito.


----------



## carlocarlo (5 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questo è totalmente serio, invece. Chi ama il Milan deve metterci i soldi propri, non quelli prestati dalle Banche, a cui vanno restituiti con gli interessi. Via gli affaristi dalle squadre di calcio, o il calcio è morto.



L' AC Milan per tua informazione l'80% dei sui debiti li ha nei confronti delle banche. poi se pensate che si acquista un bene da 1mld con un assegno bancario liberi pure di pensarlo


----------



## koti (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: ieri notte Bee è stato ad Arcore. Ha offerto 1 miliardo per il 100% del Milan, ma Berlusconi ha rispedito al mittente l'offerta. Il presidente rossonero vuole soltanto soci di minoranza. Non è dato sapere se Bee si tratterrà anche oggi.*


Berlusconi vorrebbe un socio di minoranza che investe 200 milioni all'anno, che lo lasci comandare e che garantisca a Barbara posizioni importanti. State sicuri che lo trova.
Purtroppo siamo tenuti prigionieri da questo vecchietto.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Settimana scorsa avevo detto che Bee sarebbe tornato alla carica dopo le elezioni, in modo da togliere ogni scusa a Berlusconi, e così è stato. Ha contattato i suoi canali di comunicazione privilegiati (Bellinazzo, Sky, Repubblica) e probabilmente è pure arrivato a Milano. Io francamente stento a credere che abbia davvero offerto 1 miliardo per il 100% (neanche gli sceicchi di PSG e City detengono interamente la proprietà delle loro squadre) ma questo è un aspetto secondario. Bee vuole fare sapere ai milanisti che fa sul serio e soprattutto in caso di rifiuto cosa Berlusconi ha buttato via (1 miliardo di euro). Il thailandese vuole creare un clima di rabbia e sfiducia attorno all'attuale proprietario per convincerlo a cedere. Mossa rischiosa ma che dal suo punto di vista ha perfettamente senso.



Anch'io non credo all'offerta di 1 Mdo per il 100%, quando sai che non verrà accettata da uno che vuole cmnq rimanere nel Milan.
Più logica un'offerta di 550 Mln per il 51%, che equivale a una valutazione del Milan di 1 Mdo. Ma Berlusconi ha sempre detto che non cederà la maggioranza, tout court. D'altronde il Milan è suo e lo gestisce come meglio gli pare.
La gran parte dei tifosi del Milan _non vuole_ Mr Bee e la Doyen, quindi non vedo come possa creare il clima di cui parli.
Berlusconi sa anche che, con l'ingresso del Milan in Borsa, l'azionariato popolare e iniziative varie, avere in mano una quota corposa potrebbe rivelarsi un grosso affare e vorrebbe gestirlo. In poche parole vorrebbe fare lui quello che vuol fare Bee.
Vediamo come andrà a finire...


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> L' AC Milan per tua informazione l'80% dei sui debiti li ha nei confronti delle banche. poi se pensate che si acquista un bene da 1mld con un assegno bancario liberi pure di pensarlo



.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> in tutto questo ragionamento ti sei dimenticato di una cosa. Se arriva Bee e mette un bel gruzzolo per il mercato pensi che Ancelotti avrebbe mai rifiutato la panchina???? Secondo me Ancelotti ha rifiutato perchè si tirerà a campare con Silvio presidente. Non credo alla storia dell'anno sabbatico



Non me lo sono dimenticato...e non mi sono dimenticato neanche la frase "tratto con uno Stato"
Eppure qua io i cinesi non li ho ancora visti MATERIALMENTE andare a trattare con Berlusconi...mentre Bee sì
Uno che si accorda con la Citic e la Ads non pensa sia l'ultimo arrivato comunque, soprattutto se ha come advisor i Rothschild 
Bee è un portaborse...non sarà sicuramente lui l'acquirente


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: ieri notte Bee è stato ad Arcore. Ha offerto 1 miliardo per il 100% del Milan, ma Berlusconi ha rispedito al mittente l'offerta. Il presidente rossonero vuole soltanto soci di minoranza. Non è dato sapere se Bee si tratterrà anche oggi.*



Faccio fatica a credere che Bee si sia presentato senza avere anticipato l'offerta, faccio fatica a credere ad un urgente vertice notturno per rifiutare la suddetta offerta, faccio fatica a credere che sia stata presentata un'offerta da 1 mld per il Milan, e ancora di più che questa sia stata rifiutata.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Giugno 2015)

Mi sono sempre chiesto come mai non ha mai voluto quotarlo in borsa il Milan. Se proprio vuole soci di minoranza credo sia la soluzione più semplice per trovare nuovi capitali...


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Un miliardo per il 100% è una favola.
Che mr. Bee voglia la maggioranza, questo sì.


----------



## Petrecte (5 Giugno 2015)

Se è tutto vero siamo praticamente rovinati ......


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Giugno 2015)

Anche Monica Colombo segue la GdS: offerta che ha stupito il presidente, ma i tecnici della Fininvest gli hanno consigliato di rifiutare.


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Giugno 2015)

Ma dentro tutto questo trambusto riusciamo a capire le sensazioni delle varie fonti?
Sky (Alciato): positivo?
Gazzetta: negative (1mld rifiutato)
Repubblica:?
Belinazzo:?


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> L' AC Milan per tua informazione l'80% dei sui debiti li ha nei confronti delle banche. poi se pensate che si acquista un bene da 1mld con un assegno bancario liberi pure di pensarlo



Si, l'80% di 245 milioni di euro circa. Qui parliamo di uno che l'anno scorso ha fatturato (stima Forbes) 9 milioni di dollari e che con un leveraged buy out porta in casa un miliardo di euro di debito bancario... devo continuare? Gli imprenditori usano le banche come advisors, non come cassa.


----------



## davoreb (5 Giugno 2015)

Io ho la sensazione che il Milan sia già venduto.... Soprattutto per il bilancio dove hanno sistemato almeno 50 milioni di arrettrati ecc. È evidente che Berlusconi ormai non ragiona più


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Giugno 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma dentro tutto questo trambusto riusciamo a capire le sensazioni delle varie fonti?
> Sky (Alciato): positivo?
> Gazzetta: negative (1mld rifiutato)
> Repubblica:?
> Belinazzo:?




gds e cor vanno a braccetto, spingono per i soci cinesi. Quindi stesse fonti. Sky parla addirittura di segnali positivi, tanto vero che il presidente non andrà neanche a Berlino. Repubblica a dir il vero non ha neanche parlato ancora di Bee, credo. Bellinazzo ha parlato ieri, di oggi nessuna sua notizia.


----------



## -Lionard- (5 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Anch'io non credo all'offerta di 1 Mdo per il 100%, quando sai che non verrà accettata da uno che vuole cmnq rimanere nel Milan.
> Più logica un'offerta di 550 Mln per il 51%, che equivale a una valutazione del Milan di 1 Mdo. Ma Berlusconi ha sempre detto che non cederà la maggioranza, tout court. D'altronde il Milan è suo e lo gestisce come meglio gli pare.
> La gran parte dei tifosi del Milan _non vuole_ Mr Bee e la Doyen, quindi non vedo come possa creare il clima di cui parli.
> Berlusconi sa anche che, con l'ingresso del Milan in Borsa, l'azionariato popolare e iniziative varie, avere in mano una quota corposa potrebbe rivelarsi un grosso affare e vorrebbe gestirlo. In poche parole vorrebbe fare lui quello che vuol fare Bee.
> Vediamo come andrà a finire...


A dir la verità molti tifosi al di fuori di questo forum non hanno mai creduto alla pista cinese, derisa (ingiustamente) da più parti, ed impazziscono per Bee (grazie anche al lavoro di Alciato). In ogni caso non è un problema di chi presenta l'offerta ma dell'offerta in sè. Se passa la notizia che Berlusconi ha rifiutato un miliardo di euro per cedere la società, il tifoso medio non sarà felice o quantomeno pretenderà un mercato in grande stile. Solo che noi sappiamo che un grande mercato con questa proprietà non ci sarà. Ed allora qualcuno chiederà spiegazioni...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Anche Monica Colombo segue la GdS: offerta che ha stupito il presidente, ma i tecnici della Fininvest gli hanno consigliato di rifiutare.



La Fininvest, soprattutto nella persona di Confalonieri, sono anni che cerca di convincere B. a cedere il Milan. Delle due l'una: o l'offerta è ritenuta inaffidabile, o c'è un'altra offerta più interessante in ballo. Oppure più semplicemente sono tutte invenzioni giornalistiche


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

*Alciato su Twitter: Berlusconi non sarà a Berlino alla premiazione dei club vincitori della Champions. Per il Milan Galliani e Gandini #trattativaincorso*


----------



## bmb (5 Giugno 2015)

Alciato ha le sue crociate personali. E' da 3 mesi che fa circolare la voce di Bee. Negherà anche l'evidenza.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> A dir la verità molti tifosi al di fuori di questo forum non hanno mai creduto alla pista cinese, derisa (ingiustamente) da più parti, ed impazziscono per Bee (grazie anche al lavoro di Alciato). In ogni caso non è un problema di chi presenta l'offerta ma dell'offerta in sè. Se passa la notizia che Berlusconi ha rifiutato un miliardo di euro per cedere la società, il tifoso medio non sarà felice o quantomeno pretenderà un mercato in grande stile. Solo che noi sappiamo che un grande mercato con questa proprietà non ci sarà. Ed allora qualcuno chiederà spiegazioni...



Per te, come va a finire?

A mio parere, se Berlusconi rifiuta è solamente perchè ha in mano un'altra offerta e sa che può concluderla...altrimenti accetterebbe.
La situazione economica al momento è insostenibile


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Berlusconi non sarà a Berlino alla premiazione dei club vincitori della Champions. Per il Milan Galliani e Gandini #trattativaincorso*



Gandini è a Berlino perchè Galliani non sa una parola di tedesco (tranne: essen=mangiare).


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Alciato ha le sue crociate personali. E' da 3 mesi che fa circolare la voce di Bee. Negherà anche l'evidenza.



Alciato ha detto no Ancelotti.
E Di Marzio ha subito parlato di Mihajlovic come prima scelta dopo il rifiuto di Carletto...
Quindi Sky sembra la più informata


----------



## cremone (5 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesto come mai non ha mai voluto quotarlo in borsa il Milan. Se proprio vuole soci di minoranza credo sia la soluzione più semplice per trovare nuovi capitali...



Me lo chiedo anch'io


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Alciato ha detto no Ancelotti.
> E Di Marzio ha subito parlato di Mihajlovic come prima scelta dopo il rifiuto di Carletto...
> Quindi Sky sembra la più informata



Non è che ci fossero tante opzioni...
Ci hanno indovinato in molti.


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Anch'io non credo all'offerta di 1 Mdo per il 100%, quando sai che non verrà accettata da uno che vuole cmnq rimanere nel Milan.
> Più logica un'offerta di 550 Mln per il 51%, che equivale a una valutazione del Milan di 1 Mdo. Ma Berlusconi ha sempre detto che non cederà la maggioranza, tout court. D'altronde il Milan è suo e lo gestisce come meglio gli pare.
> La gran parte dei tifosi del Milan _non vuole_ Mr Bee e la Doyen, quindi non vedo come possa creare il clima di cui parli.
> Berlusconi sa anche che, con l'ingresso del Milan in Borsa, l'azionariato popolare e iniziative varie, avere in mano una quota corposa potrebbe rivelarsi un grosso affare e vorrebbe gestirlo. In poche parole vorrebbe fare lui quello che vuol fare Bee.
> Vediamo come andrà a finire...



Osvaldo, l'offerta di Mr. Bee per il 100% ha un senso per l'operazione che intende fare, ma è indice dell'altissima rischiosità della stessa. Nel leveraged buy out il ritorno dell'investimento è legato al successo della leva finanziaria attivata dal collocamento dei valori acquistati sul mercato borsistico. Ad es.: compro a 5, perchè so che dal primo collocamento massivo di una parte del capitale in borsa posso ricavare, ad es., 9. Evidentemente, lo stato dei conti societari non gli consente di acquisire la certezza che questa leva virtuosa sarà innescata con il collocamento di una quota limitata del capitale acquistato (quota tale da escludere in ogni caso la perdita del controllo), e quindi punta al 100%, per una classica operazione finanziaria di rivendita: compro a 1, rivendo il 100% a 1,3, rimborso il finanziatore, trattengo una quota di provvigione, esco dall'operazione. Ma in tutto questo, cosa c'entra il Milan? Ma soprattutto: vi è la minima possibilità che questa operazione riesca con l'alea del mercato attuale? E se non riesce, che succede? Al Liverpool, per un caso simile, stavano vendendo la sede sociale per pagare i debiti. Vogliamo arrivare a questo? Basta saperlo.


----------



## gabuz (5 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Alciato ha le sue crociate personali. E' da 3 mesi che fa circolare la voce di Bee. Negherà anche l'evidenza.



Magari prenderà una super accantonata, intanto però con la vicenda Ancelotti un po' più di credito l'ha certamente guadagnato


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Osvaldo, l'offerta di Mr. Bee per il 100% ha un senso per l'operazione che intende fare, ma è indice dell'altissima rischiosità della stessa. Nel leveraged buy out il ritorno dell'investimento è legato al successo della leva finanziaria attivata dal collocamento dei valori acquistati sul mercato borsistico. Ad es.: compro a 5, perchè so che dal primo collocamento massivo di una parte del capitale in borsa posso ricavare, ad es., 9. Evidentemente, lo stato dei conti societari non gli consente di acquisire la certezza che questa leva virtuosa sarà innescata con il collocamento di una quota limitata del capitale acquistato (quota tale da escludere in ogni caso la perdita del controllo), e quindi punta al 100%, per una classica operazione finanziaria di rivendita: compro a 1, rivendo il 100% a 1,3, rimborso il finanziatore, trattengo una quota di provvigione, esco dall'operazione. Ma in tutto questo, cosa c'entra il Milan? Ma soprattutto: vi è la minima possibilità che questa operazione riesca con l'alea del mercato attuale? E se non riesce, che succede? Al Liverpool, per un caso simile, stavano vendendo la sede sociale per pagare i debiti. Vogliamo arrivare a questo? Basta saperlo.



E se tutto fosse collegato?
Bee compra il 51% con l'obbligo del 75% tra un anno...il primo anno rimettono a nuovo squadra e società, si vince lo scudetto/entra in champions e l'anno prossimo quota le azioni (rivalutate) in borsa, lasciando tempo agli investitori cinesi di accordarsi.
E' uno scenario irrealistico?


----------



## -Lionard- (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Per te, come va a finire?
> 
> A mio parere, se Berlusconi rifiuta è solamente perchè ha in mano un'altra offerta e sa che può concluderla...altrimenti accetterebbe.
> La situazione economica al momento è insostenibile


La penso più o meno come te.

Come ho ripetuto ultimamente, il problema non è solo Berlusconi ma anche la qualità dei potenziali acquirenti. I cinesi non sono finzione ed è probabile che a livello governativo si sia mostrato reale interesse, come dimostra anche la questione delle scuole calcio aperte in Cina. Semplicemente ho l'impressione che manchino gli imprenditori davvero interessati per fare la cordata (felice di essere smentito). E non è un problema secondario perchè senza soldi le buone intenzioni non bastano. Ergo l'offerta cinese ora non c'è ed a mio parere fatico a credere ci sarà a breve.

Bee sicuramente ha un'offerta già pronta ma per i motivi perfettamente esposti da Casnop non è affidabile. Tutto dipende dalle garanzie che Ads Securities e CITIC daranno agli advisor di Fininvest. Se presenteranno un progetto dettagliato e serio magari, in assenza di alternative, riusciranno a strappare una minoranza con possibilità di diventare maggioranza. Altrimenti Berlusconi si tiene il Milan e tenterà di rilanciarlo sperando di attirare così investitori più interessanti. Solo che sarebbe un dramma perchè non credo in un mercato con più di 40-50 milioni di euro di budget e con questi soldi fatico ad immaginare ad un approdo in Champions.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Osvaldo, l'offerta di Mr. Bee per il 100% ha un senso per l'operazione che intende fare, ma è indice dell'altissima rischiosità dell'operazione finanziaria che intende realizzare. Nel leveraged buy out il ritorno dell'operazione è legato al successo della leva finanziaria attivata dal collocamento dei valori acquistati sul mercato borsistico. Ad es.: compro a 5, perchè so che dal primo collocamento massivo di una parte del capitale in borsa posso ricavare, ad es., 9. Evidentemente, lo stato dei conti societari non gli consente di acquisire la certezza che questa leva virtuosa sarà innescata con il collocamento di una quota limitata del capitale acquistato (quota tale da escludere in ogni caso la perdita del controllo), e quindi punta al 100%, per una classica operazione finanziaria di rivendita: compro a 1, rivendo il 100% a 1,3, rimborso il finanziatore, trattengo una quota di provvigione, esco dall'operazione. Ma in tutto questo, cosa c'entra il Milan? Ma soprattutto: vi è la minima possibilità che questa operazione riesca con l'alea del mercato attuale? E se non riesce, che succede? Al Liverpool, per un caso simile, stavano vendendo la sede sociale per pagare i debiti. Vogliamo arrivare a questo? Basta saperlo.



Assolutamente d'accordo.
Ma perchè SB dovrebbe far fare questa operazione a Mr Bee? La potrebbe fare lui, che di soldi ne ha 100 volte di più e detiene già il 99% delle azioni.
Per questo penso che voglia al più cedere una quota di minoranza, e/oppure rilanciare il Milan quanto basta per quotarlo in Borsa.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)




----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Berlusconi non sarà a Berlino alla premiazione dei club vincitori della Champions. Per il Milan Galliani e Gandini #trattativaincorso*




..


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> E se tutto fosse collegato?
> Bee compra il 51% con l'obbligo del 75% tra un anno...il primo anno rimettono a nuovo squadra e società, si vince lo scudetto/entra in champions e l'anno prossimo quota le azioni (rivalutate) in borsa, lasciando tempo agli investitori cinesi di accordarsi.
> E' uno scenario irrealistico?



Introduci due elementi negativi per un investitore sul mercato libero: l'incertezza del risultato sportivo (fondamentale, in un club di calcio) e lo stato dei conti economici del Milan, che suggerisce apprezzamenti del valore di collocamento delle quote tali da non consentire di far quadrare i conti finanziari al Milan. Ah: nel leveraged buy out, chi si indebita, alla fine, è chi vende.


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.
> Ma perchè SB dovrebbe far fare questa operazione a Mr Bee? La potrebbe fare lui, che di soldi ne ha 100 volte di più e detiene già il 99% delle azioni.
> Per questo penso che voglia al più cedere una quota di minoranza, e/oppure rilanciare il Milan quanto basta per quotarlo in Borsa.



Proprio così.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Berlusconi aveva detto che dalla Cina stavano arrivando 3 cordate e 2 si stavano annunciando...qualcuno le ha viste?
Se uno come Berlusconi si sbilancia e dice "tratto con uno stato" qualcosa ci sarà in ballo, altrimenti non avrebbe aperto bocca...
Però se esistono veramente, devono palesarsi a breve.
A meno che questo arrivo di Bee sia stato concordato per permettere ai cinesi di uscire allo scoperto.
Chi ci capisce più?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2015)

Non possiamo schifare nessun acquirente in questo momento. Forza Mr. Bee!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> E se tutto fosse collegato?
> Bee compra il 51% con l'obbligo del 75% tra un anno...il primo anno rimettono a nuovo squadra e società, si vince lo scudetto/entra in champions e l'anno prossimo quota le azioni (rivalutate) in borsa, lasciando tempo agli investitori cinesi di accordarsi.
> E' uno scenario irrealistico?



Bee vuole il 100% (o la maggioranza) perchè il tipo di operazione speculativa che vuol fare lo richiede: non ha tempo per aspettare perchè i soldi non sono suoi: glie li danno e sono un costo, oltre che un rischio.
SB, probabilmente, vuole fare la stessa operazione, con la differenza che la sua capacità finanziaria è molto superiore a quella di Bee.
L'unica differenza sostanziale è la presenza della Doyen, dietro a Bee, che _inizialmente_ potrebbe essere un vantaggio. 
Ribadisco, _solo inizialmente._


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Magari prenderà una super accantonata, intanto però con la vicenda Ancelotti un po' più di credito l'ha certamente guadagnato



Ancelotti ha detto no così come poteva dire sì.
Il "sicuramente no" di Alciato è indice di supponenza e privo di fondamenta reali, così come il "sicuramente sì" della trattativa con Bee.

Un giornalista dovrebbe fare il suo lavoro: dare notizie. Innamorarsi delle notizie, o farsi portavoce di interessi altrui, è una cosa decisamente sconsolante.
Ma qui non si tratta solo di Alciato (che di per sè è un bravo giornalista), ma di una guerra tra Sky e Mediaset.


----------



## de sica (5 Giugno 2015)

Io lo dissi più di un mese fa, quando si parlava di Mr.Bee con insistenza. Secondo me, è l'ennesimo teatrino figlio di una gestione scellerata. Non ci saranno vendite, perché non esistono i presupposti, visto la richiesta esorbitante del Pazzoide che ci comanda.

Tuttavia, con questo andazzo Berlusconi farà fallire il Milan perché i debiti saranno sempre più alti


----------



## Ricky85 (5 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi....non date credito alle parole di Berlusconi, questo ha 79 anni, secondo me non gestisce neanche i suoi soldi da un bel pò, Marina e Pierpaolo gli danno la paghetta.....non trattiamo con nessun stato e con nessun cinese, c'è solo Bee, naturalmente lui è una incognita perchè non si conosce il reale ammontare delle sue disponibilità esonomiche, ma se fosse un buffone la Banca cinese, quella Araba e i ROtschild gli avrebbero datro credito?......secondo me lui è l'unica speranza, ma alla fine credo che al nano avere 1 mld in più o in meno a 79 anni freghi poco, vuole godersi gli ultimi anni di Milan (l'unica cosa che riuesce a far parlare di lUI) e basta...io sono pessimista, questo ce lo sbolognamo solo quando lascerà la vita terrena...


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Berlusconi aveva detto che dalla Cina stavano arrivando 3 cordate e 2 si stavano annunciando...qualcuno le ha viste?
> Se uno come Berlusconi si sbilancia e dice "tratto con uno stato" qualcosa ci sarà in ballo, altrimenti non avrebbe aperto bocca...
> Però se esistono veramente, devono palesarsi a breve.
> A meno che questo arrivo di Bee sia stato concordato per permettere ai cinesi di uscire allo scoperto.
> Chi ci capisce più?



I cinesi lavorano rispettando il patto di riservatezza, nonostante in Cina si parli molto di più di quel che sembra della cessione del Milan.
Secondo me non manca molto alla rivelazione pubblica dei nomi della cordata cinesi tramite la Gazzetta dello Sport.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Gli ultimi anni di Milan se li gode in serie B se andiamo avanti così...
Due cose sono certe: gli incontri con Lee e soci ci sono stati, idem quelli con Mr. Bee.
Che siano connessi o qualcuno dei due si sia tirato indietro è possibile.
Qualcosa DEVE accadere, in un senso o nell'altro.
Berlusconi, i suoi figli più che altro, non gli consentono di tenere un giocattolino che regala solo perdite.


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io lo dissi più di un mese fa, quando si parlava di Mr.Bee con insistenza. Secondo me, è l'ennesimo teatrino figlio di una gestione scellerata. Non ci saranno vendite, perché non esistono i presupposti, visto la richiesta esorbitante del Pazzoide che ci comanda.
> 
> Tuttavia, con questo andazzo Berlusconi farà fallire il Milan perché i debiti saranno sempre più alti



La valutazione del club è alta, ma i cinesi la ritengono congrua, come ha ribadito il vice-presidente della camera di commercio italo-cinese.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> I cinesi lavorano rispettando il patto di riservatezza, nonostante in Cina si parli molto di più di quel che sembra della cessione del Milan.
> Secondo me non manca molto alla rivelazione pubblica dei nomi della cordata cinesi tramite la Gazzetta dello Sport.



Ora o mai più...non possono prolungare ancora l'attesa.
Altrimenti dopo un no a Bee ed un mercato fallimentare, la tifoseria insorgerebbe. Per davvero stavolta.


----------



## Ricky85 (5 Giugno 2015)

Berlusconi vuole solo qualcuno che finanzi il suo mercato......la sua valutazione è esorbitante, nessuno gli darà 300/400 mln per non contare niente e far fare il figo a Berlusconi davanti ai tifosi.....


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesto come mai non ha mai voluto quotarlo in borsa il Milan. Se proprio vuole soci di minoranza credo sia la soluzione più semplice per trovare nuovi capitali...


Se il Milan fosse stato quotato in Borsa, oggi Mr. Bee non avrebbe avuto bisogno di presentare una offerta diretta a Fininvest: avrebbe lanciato una OPA ostile sul mercato, e cominciato a rastrellare le azioni una per una. Vedi caso Colaninno-Tecnost-Telecom del 1999. Non avrebbe avuto bisogno di presentare una piano industriale con i progetti di rilancio di competitività della squadra. Semplicemente: ho i soldi, vado sul mercato, compro quello che voglio, e dopo, se voglio, rivendo e guadagno sulla differenza di prezzi. La non scalabilità delle squadre di calcio è un valore che dovrebbe essere tutelato sempre.


----------



## Ricky85 (5 Giugno 2015)

Poi ragà sia lui che Barbara hanno detto che non cederanno la maggioranza.......se c'è un patto di riservatezza cn i cinesi non avrebbero parlato proprio....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alciato su Twitter: Berlusconi non sarà a Berlino alla premiazione dei club vincitori della Champions. Per il Milan Galliani e Gandini #trattativaincorso*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



*Umberto Gandini ha da poco iniziato a seguire su Twitter Mr Bee e anche Alciato.*


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Umberto Gandini ha da poco iniziato a seguire su Twitter Mr Bee e anche Alciato.*



C'è da dire che Gandini è abbastanza un troll. L'altro giorno ha retwittato uno che scriveva "Ho un idea geniale. Se volete fare una grande squadra, che ne dite di comprare giocatori forti e un grande allenatore?"

Poi a uno che gli diceva "ma perchè non avete preso Ancelotti" e altre domande, ha risposto "Ask the owner."


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' l'ultima speranza. E' molto rischiosa ma è davvero l'unica e ultima.



Arrivati a questo punto se non si rischia con Bee si rimane con i non investimenti della famiglia Berlusconi. Sperare nell'arrivo di altri ricchi salvatori mi pare una semplice illusione.


----------



## Aron (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ora o mai più...non possono prolungare ancora l'attesa.
> Altrimenti dopo un no a Bee ed un mercato fallimentare, la tifoseria insorgerebbe. Per davvero stavolta.



Berlusconi nel 2009: _"Il Milan non è in vendita. Siamo i numeri uno al mondo."_

Berlusconi nel 2012: _"Se ci fosse qualcuno interessato a entrare in società, saremmo pronti a valutare delle offerte."_

Berlusconi nel 2015: _"La mia famiglia non può più sostenere da sola il Milan. La concorrenza dei club più ricchi è troppa per noi. Sto trattando il Milan con uno Stato, in modo che possa tornare a essere il club migliore del mondo."_

Non c'è molto da aggiungere.

Il mercato fallimentare è qualcosa che non succederà.
Rifaccio l'esempio postato nell'altro topic: il Milan è un palazzo che sta andando a fuoco. La proprietà per anni ha detto: "Aspettiamo che piova." La pioggia non è arrivata, e intanto metà palazzo è andato in rovina. La proprietà a questo punto dice: "Oh, diamoci di fare a spegnere noi il fuoco, o non restano neanche le ceneri.".


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Berlusconi nel 2009: _"Il Milan non è in vendita. Siamo i numeri uno al mondo."_
> 
> Berlusconi nel 2012: _"Se ci fosse qualcuno interessato a entrare in società, saremmo pronti a valutare delle offerte."_
> 
> ...



Sono totalmente d'accordo, anche se, arrivati a questo punto, penso che Bee+soci sia l'unica alternativa reale.
Magari la firma con Pink era solo per una sponsorizzazione...
Non crediamo ad Alciato e crediamo all'ex ragazza di Pink di professione modella? 
Son passati mesi dai primi incontri e se c'erano effettivamente degli investitori cinesi interessanti si sarebbero visti, non è che dal giorno alla notte uno decide di spendere milioni per comprare una società di calcio.
Quindi, o Bee è l'unica alternativa credibile, oppure se c'è qualcun'altro si paleserà a breve.

Il fatto che dietro a Bee ci siano Citic e Ads comunque vuol dire abbastanza...vi siete fatti un'idea del modo in cui parteciperanno? Io non credo solo come advisor, non so, son due banche importanti.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo.
> Ma perchè SB dovrebbe far fare questa operazione a Mr Bee? La potrebbe fare lui, che di soldi ne ha 100 volte di più e detiene già il 99% delle azioni.
> Per questo penso che voglia al più cedere una quota di minoranza, e/oppure rilanciare il Milan quanto basta per quotarlo in Borsa.



Mi sembra che gli scenari prospettati da te e da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] siano i più credibili


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Giugno 2015)

Bellinazzo interverrà alle 14:30 nella trasmissione radiofonica "TuttiConvocati". Dicono che abbia notizie inedite sulla riapertura della trattativa.


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

tanto andrà a finire come è successo a maggio. Bee farà la sua pennichella aspettando in hotel la chiamata di Silvio che ovviamente non arriverà. Dopo 2/3 giorni Silvio parte per raggiungere l'hotel di Bee, si fanno qualche selfie e qualche scatto con i fotografi e poi Bee riparte per la Thailandia. Alla prossima puntata.


----------



## bmb (5 Giugno 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo interverrà alle 14:30 nella trasmissione radiofonica "TuttiConvocati". Dicono che abbia notizie inedite sulla riapertura della trattativa.



Sicuro.


----------



## carlocarlo (5 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Osvaldo, l'offerta di Mr. Bee per il 100% ha un senso per l'operazione che intende fare, ma è indice dell'altissima rischiosità della stessa. Nel leveraged buy out il ritorno dell'investimento è legato al successo della leva finanziaria attivata dal collocamento dei valori acquistati sul mercato borsistico. Ad es.: compro a 5, perchè so che dal primo collocamento massivo di una parte del capitale in borsa posso ricavare, ad es., 9. Evidentemente, lo stato dei conti societari non gli consente di acquisire la certezza che questa leva virtuosa sarà innescata con il collocamento di una quota limitata del capitale acquistato (quota tale da escludere in ogni caso la perdita del controllo), e quindi punta al 100%, per una classica operazione finanziaria di rivendita: compro a 1, rivendo il 100% a 1,3, rimborso il finanziatore, trattengo una quota di provvigione, esco dall'operazione. Ma in tutto questo, cosa c'entra il Milan? Ma soprattutto: vi è la minima possibilità che questa operazione riesca con l'alea del mercato attuale? E se non riesce, che succede? Al Liverpool, per un caso simile, stavano vendendo la sede sociale per pagare i debiti. Vogliamo arrivare a questo? Basta saperlo.



dietro questa operazione ci saranno gli avvocati di mezza milano e tu senza sapere nulla predichi certezze? l'ho sempre detto, trattative come queste tutti noi non le possiamo neanche immaginare invece qui si tendono a semplificarle in maniera pazzesca da mezzo forum


----------



## Jaqen (5 Giugno 2015)

Bisogna aspettare che Berlusconi muoia. I figli poi ci venderanno in 5 minuti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

*Pellegatti: la trattativa continua. Berlusconi ha rifiutato l'offerta di un miliardo di euro per l'intero pacchetto, ma dopo ulteriori contatti nella notte sembra intenzionato a riaprire il tavolo per una quota di minoranza che potrebbe salire al 49%.*


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continua. Berlusconi ha rifiutato l'offerta di un miliardo di euro per l'intero pacchetto, ma dopo ulteriori contatti nella notte sembra intenzionato a riaprire il tavolo per una quota di minoranza che potrebbe salire al 49%.*



I salmoni di Bee che risalgono la corrente


----------



## koti (5 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bisogna aspettare che Berlusconi muoia. I figli poi ci venderanno in 5 minuti.


Anche io la penso così. Finchè Silvio rimane in vita bisognerà soffrire.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

E' lì che gira l'affare...51-49 o 49-51
Per me, si chiude.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continua. Berlusconi ha rifiutato l'offerta di un miliardo di euro per l'intero pacchetto, ma dopo ulteriori contatti nella notte sembra intenzionato a riaprire il tavolo per una quota di minoranza che potrebbe salire al 49%.*



Io dico che alla fine sarà 51%. Sono troppo ottimista? Sicuramente, ma vedremo.


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2015)

Bomba da longoni, accordo trovato, news su twitter, non so come postarla, fate voi


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Silvio, ti farò un'offerta che non potrai rifiutare


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Longoni (Telelombardia):

*"Mi dicono che Berlusconi avrebbe trovato accordo con Bee per cessione di quote vicine al 50% #milan"*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Longoni (Telelombardia):
> 
> *"Mi dicono che Berlusconi avrebbe trovato accordo con Bee per cessione di quote vicine al 50% #milan"*



*Anche Biasin sostiene che ci sarebbe accordo Bee-Berlusconi per una buona fetta. Ancora non si sa se minoranza o maggioranza.*


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (5 Giugno 2015)

longoni è *poco credibile* , purtroppo aggiungo. è amico di Ruiu e Ravezzani


----------



## Snake (5 Giugno 2015)

longoni andrebbe contro il suo direttore?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continua. Berlusconi ha rifiutato l'offerta di un miliardo di euro per l'intero pacchetto, ma dopo ulteriori contatti nella notte sembra intenzionato a riaprire il tavolo per una quota di minoranza che potrebbe salire al 49%.*



Pelle ha allegato questa immagine all'articolo:


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Longoni (Telelombardia):
> 
> *"Mi dicono che Berlusconi avrebbe trovato accordo con Bee per cessione di quote vicine al 50% #milan"*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Biasin sostiene che ci sarebbe accordo Bee-Berlusconi per una buona fetta. Ancora non si sa se minoranza o maggioranza.*



.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Non sarà gente super attendibile, ma intanto le voci iniziano ad essere più di una...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Longoni (Telelombardia):
> 
> *"Mi dicono che Berlusconi avrebbe trovato accordo con Bee per cessione di quote vicine al 50% #milan"*



Longoni è più affidabile e serio degli altri in redazione, anche dei suoi superiori. Da non sottovalutare completamente.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> Pelle ha allegato questa immagine all'articolo:



Imbarazzante Pellegatti, farà i salti di gioia che il brescidende mantiene la maggioranza



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Biasin sostiene che ci sarebbe accordo Bee-Berlusconi per una buona fetta. Ancora non si sa se minoranza o maggioranza.*





kollaps ha scritto:


> Longoni (Telelombardia):
> 
> *"Mi dicono che Berlusconi avrebbe trovato accordo con Bee per cessione di quote vicine al 50% #milan"*


----------



## S T B (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Biasin sostiene che ci sarebbe accordo Bee-Berlusconi per una buona fetta. Ancora non si sa se minoranza o maggioranza.*



Bee farebbe una cosa intelligente. Berlusconi dopotutto non può essere eterno e prima o poi venderà la maggioranza e lui sarebbe già lì... speriamo


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Può anche mantenere la maggioranza ufficialmente (PER ORA), ma chi comanda non sarà lui...


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continua. Berlusconi ha rifiutato l'offerta di un miliardo di euro per l'intero pacchetto, ma dopo ulteriori contatti nella notte sembra intenzionato a riaprire il tavolo per una quota di minoranza che potrebbe salire al 49%.*





kollaps ha scritto:


> Longoni (Telelombardia):
> 
> *"Mi dicono che Berlusconi avrebbe trovato accordo con Bee per cessione di quote vicine al 50% #milan"*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Biasin sostiene che ci sarebbe accordo Bee-Berlusconi per una buona fetta. Ancora non si sa se minoranza o maggioranza.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante Pellegatti, farà i salti di gioia che il brescidende mantiene la maggioranza


Non ci resta che attendere e vedere se entro sera i salmoni saranno al 51%, daltronde è pesce fresco e se nessuno se lo piglia va a male


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Giugno 2015)

Non mi sbilancio, sappiamo bene come è fatto Berlusconi per cui ogni cosa è possibile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Biasin sostiene che ci sarebbe accordo Bee-Berlusconi per una buona fetta. Ancora non si sa se minoranza o maggioranza.*



Nemmeno sono teso, se è vero che ufficializzino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante Pellegatti, farà i salti di gioia che il brescidende mantiene la maggioranza



In diretta ha detto con i denti stretti, si vedeva con una fatica immane, che Berlusconi ha aperto la possibilità al 49% di cessione.
E' qui che mi si è acceso un barlume residuo di ottimismo... a tal punto da farmi pensare che la quota sia anche qualcosa in più, se Pellegatti arriva addirittura al 49%.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche Biasin sostiene che ci sarebbe accordo Bee-Berlusconi per una buona fetta. Ancora non si sa se minoranza o maggioranza.*


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Per un no sarebbe rimasto in Thailandia, come Ancelotti ha scritto su Twitter...
Se è venuto qui con la compagnia, qualcosa c'è.
Io punto ad un 51% per Bee, ALMENO.


----------



## Ricky85 (5 Giugno 2015)

Soffiata da prendere con le molle.....pare che tra un pò il sole 24 ore (Bellinazzo) darà la notizia della cessione di una parte consistente però si parla cmq di minoranza che però andrà a salire nel tempo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

*ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*


----------



## ps18ps (5 Giugno 2015)

bhe da tutte e voci incontrollate che escono pare che ci siamo, almeno per un'iniziale cessione minoritaria di quote. e infondo aveva ragione chi diceva di aspettare le elezioni e la premiazione di Berlino.


----------



## de sica (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*



Speriamo dai, solo quello ci è rimasto


----------



## Snake (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*



azz, se si espone pure l'ansa...


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*




E' un rischio ma credo che a questo punto sia la sola ed unica opportunità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*



L'ANSA ultimamente ha sempre sminuito, se non smentito, le notizie sulla cessione.
E' un segnale molto forte secondo me, anche per eventualmente qualcosa di più.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*




Considerato che nelle ultime settimane era sparito, credevo che questo Bee fosse un figurante pagato. Invece, sta lottando con le unghie e con in denti. Bravo. Speriamo che la sua sia passione vera.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*



Bellinazzo alle ore 14.35 su Tutti Convocati avrebbe annunciato importanti novità. Direi che è stato anticipato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*


Conferma che mi sorprende, l'Ansa non ha mai perso tempo a smentire ogni tipo di trattativa.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> azz, se si espone pure l'ansa...



ma pure l'altra volta avevano fatto persino i servizi sul tg1. 

io ormai aspetto solo un comunicato ufficiale, sono stanca di aspettare e farmi 3000 paranoie. 
se vende bene, altrimenti sono già rassegnata all'ital-milan.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo alle ore 14.35 su Tutti Convocati avrebbe annunciato importanti novità. Direi che è stato anticipato



Bellinazzo è ben informato...
Potrebbe svelare se sarà effettivamente minoranza o maggioranza.

In ogni caso, io inizio ad esultare


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Giugno 2015)

e in tutto questo Alcino cosa dice??


----------



## ps18ps (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Considerato che nelle ultime settimane era sparito, credevo che questo Bee fosse un figurante pagato. Invece, sta lottando con le unghie e con in denti. Bravo. Speriamo che la sua sia passione vera.



sopratutto il cambio di atteggiamento, un mese fa era arrivato con tutti gli annunci,con diretta davanti all'hotel e tutto il baccano mediatico. oggi per chiudere è arrivato di nascosto ed è rimasto blindato in albergo. solo dana aveva anticipato qualcosa con i suoi tweet


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*



bee ha stancato pure lui, accetta sta minoranza, spendi e poi batti i pugni per prenderti la maggioranza, avanti muovetevi.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*



Facciano di corsa, che c'è Kongdonbia in vendita!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*



Fonte molto vicina a Berlusconi.


Comunque come detto più volte la cessione c'è, è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Facciano di corsa, che c'è Kongdonbia in vendita!!!



Anche fosse, Kondogbia fa quello che dice la Doyen 
Quindi se davvero lo vogliono, le altre squadre si devono mettere in fila...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*



Non cede, non cede... vedrete che non cede!!! Finiremo con i libri in tribunale!!!


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non cede, non cede... vedrete che non cede!!! Finiremo con i libri in tribunale!!!



Giornata forse epica. Si vocifera del si di B gia in giornata.


----------



## aleslash (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*



Troppe voci stanno girando...


----------



## de sica (5 Giugno 2015)

Tutto magicamente proprio il 5 di giugno, giorno della premiazione Uefa 

A parte gli scherzi, io ancora non ci credo..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*



Minoranza a Bee? La migliore delle soluzioni peggiori.
Quasi quasi ci spero...


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

La minoranza a Bee non esclude la maggioranza a qualcun'altro


----------



## aleslash (5 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Come diceva Vinz ieri sera, qui gira gira il Gallo torna da Berlino e trova la sorpresa. Un thailandese campione di Muay Thai nel suo ufficio


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

siiiiiiii


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo quanto riferisce Carlo Pellegatti Mr Bee sarà ricevuto questo pomeriggio ad Arcore *


----------



## ps18ps (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1185]aleslash[/MENTION] Dana al momento non ha scritto nulla su Twitter



bene!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferisce Carlo Pellegatti Mr Bee sarà ricevuto questo pomeriggio ad Arcore *



*Prima di postare aggiornamenti VERIFICATE sempre la veridicità della fonte. Dana non ha scritto nulla su Twitter.*


----------



## ps18ps (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come diceva Vinz ieri sera, qui gira gira il Gallo torna da Berlino e trova la sorpresa. Un thailandese campione di Muay Thai nel suo ufficio


----------



## gabuz (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come diceva Vinz ieri sera, qui gira gira il Gallo torna da Berlino e trova la sorpresa. Un thailandese campione di Muay Thai nel suo ufficio



Torna Ibra a gli fa il calcio rotante come a Strasser


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Posso sapere i motivi dei dubbi su Bee? Io credo che finchè non si chiarisce il tutto uno vale l'altro.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Questo pomeriggio avremo qualche notizia ufficiale.
Il Dana che dite è un fake.


----------



## mistergao (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da Marco Bellinazzo. Mr Bee è a Milano da ieri. La trattativa per la cessione del Milan è rincominciata. Saranno 48 ore da dentro o fuori. Le parti stanno trattando in gran segreto per provare a trovare un accordo che soddisfi tutti. Al momento, Berlusconi vorrebbe tenersi la maggioranza. E la cosa potrebbe anche far saltare tutta la trattativa.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*



Mah...quasi quasi sembra che stavolta ci siamo...
Ma scriviamolo in piccolo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Questo pomeriggio avremo qualche notizia ufficiale.
> Il Dana che dite è un fake.



Penso pure io. Quel Dana è un simpaticone di Twitter che si è messo la foto come quella di Dana... 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferisce Carlo Pellegatti Mr Bee sarà ricevuto questo pomeriggio ad Arcore *



.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

*Criscitiello: Bee vicinissimo al 49% del Milan.*


----------



## ps18ps (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Questo pomeriggio avremo qualche notizia ufficiale.
> Il Dana che dite è un fake.



peccato speravo che fosse il suo profilo...


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Ormai le voci sono troppe 
Il vero Dana è @pablovdana...tutti gli altri sono simpaticoni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferisce Carlo Pellegatti Mr Bee sarà ricevuto questo pomeriggio ad Arcore *





franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Criscitiello: Bee vicinissimo al 49% del Milan.*



*Quotate*


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Criscitiello: Bee vicinissimo al 49% del Milan.*



Bee sta dimostrando fortemente di voler entrare nel Milan,è appoggiato da banche importantissime,ma è altrettanto vero che oggi come oggi le banche non ti appoggiano se non offri garanzie importanti.Requisiti che Taechaubol sembra avere.

Quindi,per quanto mi riguarda,è il benvenuto in società


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Bee sta dimostrando fortemente di voler entrare nel Milan,è appoggiato da banche importantissime,ma è altrettanto vero che oggi come oggi le banche non ti appoggiano se non offri garanzie importanti.Requisiti che Taechaubol sembra avere.
> 
> Quindi,per quanto mi riguarda,è il benvenuto in società


Sicuri che le banche non saranno soci di Bee?


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferisce Carlo Pellegatti Mr Bee sarà ricevuto questo pomeriggio ad Arcore *





franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Criscitiello: Bee vicinissimo al 49% del Milan.*



Certo che a questo giro Mr. Bee s'è mosso come si deve. Fino all'ultimo non s'è saputo niente. Niente fanfare, nessun clamore. Secondo me potrebbe anche recuperare gradimento con questo atteggiamento


----------



## alcyppa (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come diceva Vinz ieri sera, qui gira gira il Gallo torna da Berlino e trova la sorpresa. Un thailandese campione di Muay Thai nel suo ufficio













Stiamo a vedere c'accade con 'sto Bee.


----------



## robs91 (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Criscitiello: Bee vicinissimo al 49% del Milan.*



Criscitiello


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Dove parlerà Bellinazzo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e in tutto questo Alcino cosa dice??



Alciato starà rosicando di brutto perchè la sua notizia della vita si sta verificando, e lui è a Berlino impotente che non può seguire in prima persona 



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferisce Carlo Pellegatti Mr Bee sarà ricevuto questo pomeriggio ad Arcore *


----------



## kYMERA (5 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me accettano un 49% con scalata per la maggioranza nei prossimi 5 anni. Altrimenti non avrebbe senso per loro credo. E credo che a Berlusconi andrebbe anche bene un qualcosa del genere. Tanto tra 5 anni sarà cosi vecchio che non si ricorderà neanche di quale squadra è proprietario.


----------



## ps18ps (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sicuri che le banche non saranno soci di Bee?



secondo me chi è dietro bee si vedrà tra un po... se mi ricordo bene si diceva che la banca cinese era "socia" di bee mentre quella araba, scusate adesso non mi ricordo bene i nomi, finanziava solo una parte, ripeto se ricordo bene


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Trattativa ben avviata tra Berlusconi e Bee per la cessione di un pacchetto di minoranza del Milan. L'offerta del Thailandese è ritenuta molto interessante.*





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riferisce Carlo Pellegatti Mr Bee sarà ricevuto questo pomeriggio ad Arcore *





franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Criscitiello: Bee vicinissimo al 49% del Milan.*



Alla fine quindi probabilmente sarà un "LBO sotto sorveglianza", con Berlusconi che rimane al comando nel caso in cui finisca male il piazzamento del titolo in borsa. Quindi ci saranno dei patti che tuteleranno sia chi vende (potendosi riprendere tutto) che chi compra (che si prenderebbe la maggioranza solo se l'operazione di LBO va a buon fine). Io la interpreto così, ma aspettiamo aggiornamenti degli esperti.


----------



## aleslash (5 Giugno 2015)

*Carlo Laudisa su Twitter:Berlusconi pronto a cedere minoranza a Mr Bee, ma lui insiste per la maggioranza del club*


----------



## Basileuon (5 Giugno 2015)

Oh uno va via 10 minuti a comprare un ventilatore dal cinese sotto casa e ti ritrovi che il Thailandese ha comprato il Milan... che giornata epica!!!


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (5 Giugno 2015)

edit. già riportato


----------



## ps18ps (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Dove parlerà Bellinazzo?



su radio24


----------



## aleslash (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Dove parlerà Bellinazzo?



Radio 24


----------



## ScArsenal83 (5 Giugno 2015)

Solo io ho notato che il Berlusca intavola le trattative nei giorni in cui la Juventus è all'apice delle notizie sportive e non solo???
La Juventus festeggia lo scudetto e Berlusconi incontra Mr. Bee sulla soglia dell'albergo 
La Juventus gioca la finale di Champions e Berlusconi incontra Mr. Bee a Villa San Martino

in entrambi i casi le notizie sportive della Juventus, cadono in secondo piano...non c'è niente da fare sui tempi televisivi non lo batte nessuno 

Speriamo bene........


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter:Berlusconi pronto a cedere minoranza a Mr Bee, ma lui insiste per la maggioranza del club*



Alciato starà godendo abbestia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter:Berlusconi pronto a cedere minoranza a Mr Bee, ma lui insiste per la maggioranza del club*



Io non credo molto a questo tiramolla.
La questione 49 o 51 era proprio la vicenda da discutere e chiarire dopo che Bee lasciò Milano, ed è passato un mese.
In un senso o nell'altro avranno già deciso, ora staranno parlando di altro.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Tweet di Alciato

*Scusate, solo una domanda: ma Lee, la Dama Cinese e il presidente della Cina? #mammamia*


----------



## kakaoo1981 (5 Giugno 2015)

Alciato è vivo


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Tweet di Alciato
> 
> *Scusate, solo una domanda: ma Lee, la Dama Cinese e il presidente della Cina? #mammamia*


Alciato ha spaccato a sto giro.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter:Berlusconi pronto a cedere minoranza a Mr Bee, ma lui insiste per la maggioranza del club*



ahia


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter:Berlusconi pronto a cedere minoranza a Mr Bee, ma lui insiste per la maggioranza del club*





kollaps ha scritto:


> Tweet di Alciato
> 
> *Scusate, solo una domanda: ma Lee, la Dama Cinese e il presidente della Cina? #mammamia*



Per me Alciato ora lascia tutto è torna a Milano solo per intervistare in diretta Mr.Bee.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter:Berlusconi pronto a cedere minoranza a Mr Bee, ma lui insiste per la maggioranza del club*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Alla fine quindi probabilmente sarà un "LBO sotto sorveglianza", con Berlusconi che rimane al comando nel caso in cui finisca male il piazzamento del titolo in borsa. Quindi ci saranno dei patti che tuteleranno sia chi vende (potendosi riprendere tutto) che chi compra (che si prenderebbe la maggioranza solo se l'operazione di LBO va a buon fine). Io la interpreto così, ma aspettiamo aggiornamenti degli esperti.



Anche io sono di quest'avviso già da parecchio, Berlusconi tutto sommato vuole evitare che il Milan venga distrutto in seguito. Però devono scrivere subito il piano, altrimenti diventa problematica.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Tweet di Alciato
> 
> *Scusate, solo una domanda: ma Lee, la Dama Cinese e il presidente della Cina? #mammamia*



Se è così informato spiegasse chiaramente di cosa hanno discusso Berlusconi, Pink e APECF e soprattutto dica cosa c'era scritto sui fogli che mostravano in bella vista.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Tweet di Alciato
> 
> *Scusate, solo una domanda: ma Lee, la Dama Cinese e il presidente della Cina? #mammamia*




Alciato,dopo Galliani e Berlusconi,sta ridicolizzando tutti


----------



## kakaoo1981 (5 Giugno 2015)

Eccolo la ora fa saltare tutto il nano malefico


----------



## Snake (5 Giugno 2015)

Alciato is the fucking man


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Bellinazzo live su Radio 24


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se è così informato spiegasse chiaramente di cosa hanno discusso Berlusconi, Pink e APECF e soprattutto dica cosa c'era scritto sui fogli che mostravano in bella vista.



Mr Bee é la Cina. La Cina é Mr Bee. Attendiamo ragazzi non illudetevi già son solo voci vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter:Berlusconi pronto a cedere minoranza a Mr Bee, ma lui insiste per la maggioranza del club*





kollaps ha scritto:


> Tweet di Alciato
> 
> *Scusate, solo una domanda: ma Lee, la Dama Cinese e il presidente della Cina? #mammamia*



Giustamente l'altra è stato/l'abbiamo (io personalmente no ma noi come foum sì) e stavolta è stato zitto.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (5 Giugno 2015)

*Bellinazzo a Radio24: Mr.Bee è venuto a chiedere conto a Berlusconi delle promesse fatte nelle scorse settimane: gli investitori hanno dato mandato al thailandese di trovare l'accordo.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Tweet di Alciato
> 
> *Scusate, solo una domanda: ma Lee, la Dama Cinese e il presidente della Cina? #mammamia*



Chapeau.


Certo, se Bee non rispetterà le attese in quanto ad investimenti sarò sotto casa sua a chiedergli la donna più ricca d'australia che fine ha fatto.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se è così informato spiegasse chiaramente di cosa hanno discusso Berlusconi, Pink e APECF e soprattutto dica cosa c'era scritto sui fogli che mostravano in bella vista.



L'ultima in casa ho notato sui tabelloni pubblicitari il marchio della Hauwei, cosa mai vista per tutto il campionato. E se quella sera si fosse discusso solo ed esclusivamente di sponsorship e partership varie che nulla hanno a che vedere con la cessione del club? Poi fateci caso, mediatico o no Bee è stato l'unico a palesarsi, l'unico a presentare un'offerta chiara e trasparente per rilevare il club. La fantomatica dama cinese?


----------



## Casnop (5 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter:Berlusconi pronto a cedere minoranza a Mr Bee, ma lui insiste per la maggioranza del club*



Senza la maggioranza, Mr. Bee non può far approvare il progetto di fusione tra la società veicolo che si finanzia ed il Milan, attraverso cui il Milan risponderà direttamente con il proprio patrimonio degli obblighi assunti verso i finanziatori. Lui deve avere la maggioranza, e, dai calcoli che ha fatto, deve essere importante, perchè una buona quota del capitale acquisito dovrà essere poi collocato sul mercato in misura tale, con il ricavato, da rientrare dell'esposizione debitoria. Con il 49%, Mr. Bee deve fare una operazione diversa, ma a quel punto le Banche finanziatrici prenderebbero direttamente in mano la situazione entrando nel capitale, pretendendo da Fininvest una opzione di acquisto del 2% restante entro un dato periodo di tempo. Ma non è una situazione tipica per le banche finanziare senza un progetto di sviluppo imprenditoriale, che esse non possono fare direttamente non assumendo normalmente il rischio di capitale: qui l'interesse è di Mr. Bee, e per prenderselo ha bisogno di quella maggioranza.


----------



## Jack14 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Alla fine quindi probabilmente sarà un "LBO sotto sorveglianza", con Berlusconi che rimane al comando nel caso in cui finisca male il piazzamento del titolo in borsa. Quindi ci saranno dei patti che tuteleranno sia chi vende (potendosi riprendere tutto) che chi compra (che si prenderebbe la maggioranza solo se l'operazione di LBO va a buon fine). Io la interpreto così, ma aspettiamo aggiornamenti degli esperti.



Esatto dovrebbe essere come dici tu. Tanto è vero che i 2 istituti finanziari (CTIC e la banca cinese) sembra che sarebbero finanziatori (come detto da Berlusconi, cerco finanziatori). Probabilmente il governo cinese potrebbe investire nel milan indirettamente attraverso la banca. Magari così il cerchio si chiuderebbe. Potrebbe essere che i vari accordi stipulati siano collaterali all'operazione Bee.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

*Bellinazzo: Bee si trova all'Hotel Bulgari, lo sapevo da ieri che sarebbe arrivato per chiudere. Ha ricevuto mandato dai suoi finanziatori per le promesse fatte da Silvio prima della campagna elettorale. Stanotte c'è stato un incontro notturno, Berlusconi non dorme mai. Si sono parlati, le posizioni sono quelle di prima: Silvio vuole dar via solo una minoranza, Bee invece vuole la maggioranza. Sono i suoi investitori a chiederlo. Anche perché hanno speso già qualche milione in studi legali e consulenze finanziarie. Senza maggioranza si comprerebbero un abbonamento e si guarderebbero il Milan. Vogliono solo capire, eventualmente, entro quanto tempo prendere la maggioranza, altrimenti non se ne parla proprio. L'offerta iniziale è del 51% e gli acquirenti vogliono pagare 500M. Poi il Milan si rivaluterà e quotandosi in borsa recupereranno l'investimento. Quindi nessuna offerta di un miliardo. Nelle prossime ore ulteriori incontri. Contatti continui tra studi legali. Bee vuole andarsene da Milano entro il week end con una risposta definitiva. Ancora non ho aggiornamenti, per cui rimango a quello che ho scritto ieri notte.*


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (5 Giugno 2015)

edit. già postato dal re dell'est


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Bee si trova all'Hotel Bulgari, lo sapevo da ieri che sarebbe arrivato per chiudere. Ha ricevuto mandato dai suoi finanziatori per le promesse fatte da Silvio prima della campagna elettorale. Stanotte c'è stato un incontro notturno, Berlusconi non dorme mai. Si sono parlati, le posizioni sono quelle di prima: Silvio vuole dar via solo una minoranza, Bee invece vuole la maggioranza. Sono i suoi investitori a chiederlo. Anche perché hanno speso già qualche milione in studi legali e consulenze finanziarie. Senza maggioranza si comprerebbero un abbonamento e si guarderebbero il Milan. Vogliono solo capire, eventualmente, entro quanto tempo prendere la maggioranza, altrimenti non se ne parla proprio. L'offerta iniziale è del 51% e gli acquirenti vogliono pagare 500M. Poi il Milan si rivaluterà e quotandosi in borsa recupereranno l'investimento. Quindi nessuna offerta di un miliardo. Nelle prossime ore ulteriori incontri. Contatti continui tra studi legali. Bee vuole andarsene da Milano entro il week end con una risposta definitiva. Ancora non ho aggiornamenti, per cui rimango a quello che ho scritto ieri notte.*



Dai Bee, scippagli sto 51%


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Giugno 2015)

ma con l'eventuale ingresso di Bee in società(con almeno il 49% delle azioni),siam così sicuri che l'arrivo di Mihajlovic andrebbe in porto? 

E la Doyen?


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Bee si trova all'Hotel Bulgari, lo sapevo da ieri che sarebbe arrivato per chiudere. Ha ricevuto mandato dai suoi finanziatori per le promesse fatte da Silvio prima della campagna elettorale. Stanotte c'è stato un incontro notturno, Berlusconi non dorme mai. Si sono parlati, le posizioni sono quelle di prima: Silvio vuole dar via solo una minoranza, Bee invece vuole la maggioranza. Sono i suoi investitori a chiederlo. Anche perché hanno speso già qualche milione in studi legali e consulenze finanziarie. Senza maggioranza si comprerebbero un abbonamento e si guarderebbero il Milan. Vogliono solo capire, eventualmente, entro quanto tempo prendere la maggioranza, altrimenti non se ne parla proprio. L'offerta iniziale è del 51% e gli acquirenti vogliono pagare 500M. Poi il Milan si rivaluterà e quotandosi in borsa recupereranno l'investimento. Quindi nessuna offerta di un miliardo. Nelle prossime ore ulteriori incontri. Contatti continui tra studi legali. Bee vuole andarsene da Milano entro il week end con una risposta definitiva. Ancora non ho aggiornamenti, per cui rimango a quello che ho scritto ieri notte.*




Il cyborg che non dorme mai non molla a quanto pare. Vediamo come finisce. Senza troppe illusioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Bee si trova all'Hotel Bulgari, lo sapevo da ieri che sarebbe arrivato per chiudere. Ha ricevuto mandato dai suoi finanziatori per le promesse fatte da Silvio prima della campagna elettorale. Stanotte c'è stato un incontro notturno, Berlusconi non dorme mai. Si sono parlati, le posizioni sono quelle di prima: Silvio vuole dar via solo una minoranza, Bee invece vuole la maggioranza. Sono i suoi investitori a chiederlo. Anche perché hanno speso già qualche milione in studi legali e consulenze finanziarie. Senza maggioranza si comprerebbero un abbonamento e si guarderebbero il Milan. Vogliono solo capire, eventualmente, entro quanto tempo prendere la maggioranza, altrimenti non se ne parla proprio. L'offerta iniziale è del 51% e gli acquirenti vogliono pagare 500M. Poi il Milan si rivaluterà e quotandosi in borsa recupereranno l'investimento. Quindi nessuna offerta di un miliardo. Nelle prossime ore ulteriori incontri. Contatti continui tra studi legali. Bee vuole andarsene da Milano entro il week end con una risposta definitiva. Ancora non ho aggiornamenti, per cui rimango a quello che ho scritto ieri notte.*



Sembra plausibile.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> ma con l'eventuale ingresso di Bee in società(con almeno il 49% delle azioni),siam così sicuri che l'arrivo di Mihajlovic andrebbe in porto?
> 
> E la Doyen?


L'allenatore è stato a mio avviso gia concordato tra tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> ma con l'eventuale ingresso di Bee in società(con almeno il 49% delle azioni),siam così sicuri che l'arrivo di Mihajlovic andrebbe in porto?



A me questo ritardo nell'annuncio puzza un po'... ma può essere anche una notizia positiva in vista di un annuncio totale cessione + allenatore.

Certo che se non ci fossero state le notizie su Mihajlovic, ora ci sarebbe da tremare visto che Cannavaro è libero stranamente da ieri..


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A me questo ritardo nell'annuncio puzza un po'... ma può essere anche una notizia positiva in vista di un annuncio totale cessione + allenatore.
> 
> Certo che se non ci fossero state le notizie su Mihajlovic, ora ci sarebbe da tremare visto che Cannavaro è libero stranamente da ieri..



Non regge secondo me, perchè più o meno già sapevano che sarebbe venuto a chiudere, e quindi avrebbero evitato di incontrarlo Mihajilovic.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Giugno 2015)

*Bellinazzo:
In Berlusconi c'è un ego sconfinato e la convinzione che il Milan possa rinascere solo con lui. Secondo il patron, nemmeno 2-3 miliardi potrebbero aiutare il Milan se non con le proprie intuizioni Chiaramente la Finivest ha fatto sapere che deve mollare e che occorrono 60-70 mln per mandare avanti la squadra, con una rosa e un monte ingaggi che non sono adeguati in eruopa e in italia. 
Berlusconi qualora dicesse di no, dovrà dire alla tifoseria cosa voglia fare. La media delle perdite nel milan degli ultimi anni è 100mln.

Galliani a Berlino è sintomatico di un possibile cambiamento oppure è convinto che questa trattativa non andrà in porto*


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:
> In Berlusconi c'è un ego sconfinato e la convinzione che il Milan possa rinascere solo con lui. Secondo il patron, nemmeno 2-3 miliardi potrebbero aiutare il Milan se non con le intuizioni di Berlusconi. Chiaramente la Finivest ha fatto sapere che deve mollare e che occorrono 60-70 mln per mandare avanti la squadra, con una rosa e un monte ingaggi che non sono adeguati in eruopa e in italia.
> Berlusconi qualora dicesse di no, dovrà dire alla tifoseria cosa voglia fare. La media delle perdite nel milan degli ultimi anni è 100mln*



E' un pazzo... un pazzo totale.


----------



## mistergao (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Bee si trova all'Hotel Bulgari, lo sapevo da ieri che sarebbe arrivato per chiudere. Ha ricevuto mandato dai suoi finanziatori per le promesse fatte da Silvio prima della campagna elettorale. Stanotte c'è stato un incontro notturno, Berlusconi non dorme mai. Si sono parlati, le posizioni sono quelle di prima: Silvio vuole dar via solo una minoranza, Bee invece vuole la maggioranza. Sono i suoi investitori a chiederlo. Anche perché hanno speso già qualche milione in studi legali e consulenze finanziarie. Senza maggioranza si comprerebbero un abbonamento e si guarderebbero il Milan. Vogliono solo capire, eventualmente, entro quanto tempo prendere la maggioranza, altrimenti non se ne parla proprio. L'offerta iniziale è del 51% e gli acquirenti vogliono pagare 500M. Poi il Milan si rivaluterà e quotandosi in borsa recupereranno l'investimento. Quindi nessuna offerta di un miliardo. Nelle prossime ore ulteriori incontri. Contatti continui tra studi legali. Bee vuole andarsene da Milano entro il week end con una risposta definitiva. Ancora non ho aggiornamenti, per cui rimango a quello che ho scritto ieri notte.*



Tutto plausibile, anche se il fatto che Bee prenda "solo" il 51% e collochi il resto in borsa mi sembra strano. Restiamo in attesa, vediamo cosa decide Berlusconi, che comunque prima o poi delle sue famose promesse doveva rendere conto.


----------



## Love (5 Giugno 2015)

io finchè non vedo non credo...speriamo bene...con l'ingresso di mr bee in società cambierebbe tutto...debiti tolti...soldi per lo stadio e soldi per il prossimo mercato...attendiamo notizie...speriamo che berlusca non faccia altre brutte sorprese...


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:
> In Berlusconi c'è un ego sconfinato e la convinzione che il Milan possa rinascere solo con lui. Secondo il patron, nemmeno 2-3 miliardi potrebbero aiutare il Milan se non con le proprie intuizioni Chiaramente la Finivest ha fatto sapere che deve mollare e che occorrono 60-70 mln per mandare avanti la squadra, con una rosa e un monte ingaggi che non sono adeguati in eruopa e in italia.
> Berlusconi qualora dicesse di no, dovrà dire alla tifoseria cosa voglia fare. La media delle perdite nel milan degli ultimi anni è 100mln.
> 
> Galliani a Berlino è sintomatico di un possibile cambiamento oppure è convinto che questa trattativa non andrà in porto*




E' completamente pazzo. Ribadisco. Qualcuno lo fermi.


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:
> In Berlusconi c'è un ego sconfinato e la convinzione che il Milan possa rinascere solo con lui. Secondo il patron, nemmeno 2-3 miliardi potrebbero aiutare il Milan se non con le proprie intuizioni Chiaramente la Finivest ha fatto sapere che deve mollare e che occorrono 60-70 mln per mandare avanti la squadra, con una rosa e un monte ingaggi che non sono adeguati in eruopa e in italia.
> Berlusconi qualora dicesse di no, dovrà dire alla tifoseria cosa voglia fare. La media delle perdite nel milan degli ultimi anni è 100mln.
> 
> Galliani a Berlino è sintomatico di un possibile cambiamento oppure è convinto che questa trattativa non andrà in porto*



Secondo loro, Galliani è convinto che la trattativa non va in porto


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A me questo ritardo nell'annuncio puzza un po'... ma può essere anche una notizia positiva in vista di un annuncio totale cessione + allenatore.
> 
> Certo che se non ci fossero state le notizie su Mihajlovic, ora ci sarebbe da tremare visto che Cannavaro è libero stranamente da ieri..




Vista la mancanza dell'annuncio ufficiale io sto tremando lo stesso... Temo molto che semza cessione non arriverà neanche mihajlovic, ma Brocchi
Ma è mai possibile che noi ogni estate e x ogni trattativa dobbiamo soffrire a sto modo?


----------



## aleslash (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:
> In Berlusconi c'è un ego sconfinato e la convinzione che il Milan possa rinascere solo con lui. Secondo il patron, nemmeno 2-3 miliardi potrebbero aiutare il Milan se non con le proprie intuizioni Chiaramente la Finivest ha fatto sapere che deve mollare e che occorrono 60-70 mln per mandare avanti la squadra, con una rosa e un monte ingaggi che non sono adeguati in eruopa e in italia.
> Berlusconi qualora dicesse di no, dovrà dire alla tifoseria cosa voglia fare. La media delle perdite nel milan degli ultimi anni è 100mln.
> 
> Galliani a Berlino è sintomatico di un possibile cambiamento oppure è convinto che questa trattativa non andrà in porto*


.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:
> In Berlusconi c'è un ego sconfinato e la convinzione che il Milan possa rinascere solo con lui. Secondo il patron, nemmeno 2-3 miliardi potrebbero aiutare il Milan se non con le proprie intuizioni Chiaramente la Finivest ha fatto sapere che deve mollare e che occorrono 60-70 mln per mandare avanti la squadra, con una rosa e un monte ingaggi che non sono adeguati in eruopa e in italia.
> Berlusconi qualora dicesse di no, dovrà dire alla tifoseria cosa voglia fare. La media delle perdite nel milan degli ultimi anni è 100mln.
> 
> Galliani a Berlino è sintomatico di un possibile cambiamento oppure è convinto che questa trattativa non andrà in porto*



Purtroppo è una cosa risaputa. Non è l'aspetto economico che conta, ma la sua demenza senile e il suo ridicolo e ingiustificato ego. Berlusconi si terrebbe il Milan anche con 300 milioni di perdite. Speriamo che qualcuno lo convinca.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' completamente pazzo. Ribadisco. Qualcuno lo fermi.



speriamo lo facciano Marina e Piersilvio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:
> In Berlusconi c'è un ego sconfinato e la convinzione che il Milan possa rinascere solo con lui. Secondo il patron, nemmeno 2-3 miliardi potrebbero aiutare il Milan se non con le proprie intuizioni Chiaramente la Finivest ha fatto sapere che deve mollare e che occorrono 60-70 mln per mandare avanti la squadra, con una rosa e un monte ingaggi che non sono adeguati in eruopa e in italia.
> Berlusconi qualora dicesse di no, dovrà dire alla tifoseria cosa voglia fare. La media delle perdite nel milan degli ultimi anni è 100mln.
> 
> Galliani a Berlino è sintomatico di un possibile cambiamento oppure è convinto che questa trattativa non andrà in porto*



Queste sono sensazioni di Bellinazzo, calm down. Attendiamoci alle notizie ufficiali, che per il momento sono quelle dell'ANSA. E sono positive.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:
> In Berlusconi c'è un ego sconfinato e la convinzione che il Milan possa rinascere solo con lui. Secondo il patron, nemmeno 2-3 miliardi potrebbero aiutare il Milan se non con le proprie intuizioni Chiaramente la Finivest ha fatto sapere che deve mollare e che occorrono 60-70 mln per mandare avanti la squadra, con una rosa e un monte ingaggi che non sono adeguati in eruopa e in italia.
> Berlusconi qualora dicesse di no, dovrà dire alla tifoseria cosa voglia fare. La media delle perdite nel milan degli ultimi anni è 100mln.
> 
> Galliani a Berlino è sintomatico di un possibile cambiamento oppure è convinto che questa trattativa non andrà in porto*



Se non vende e porta avanti il "progetto ItalMilan", davvero bisogna andare ad Arcore e bruciare la casa con lui dentro


----------



## Brain84 (5 Giugno 2015)

*Sempre Bellinazzo:
Ormai oggi è OutOut: o Bee porta a casa un accordo per conto degli investitori o non se ne farà nulla*


----------



## robs91 (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:
> In Berlusconi c'è un ego sconfinato e la convinzione che il Milan possa rinascere solo con lui. Secondo il patron, nemmeno 2-3 miliardi potrebbero aiutare il Milan se non con le proprie intuizioni Chiaramente la Finivest ha fatto sapere che deve mollare e che occorrono 60-70 mln per mandare avanti la squadra, con una rosa e un monte ingaggi che non sono adeguati in eruopa e in italia.
> Berlusconi qualora dicesse di no, dovrà dire alla tifoseria cosa voglia fare. La media delle perdite nel milan degli ultimi anni è 100mln.
> 
> Galliani a Berlino è sintomatico di un possibile cambiamento oppure è convinto che questa trattativa non andrà in porto*



Questo qui è manovrato dal pelato che non vuole perdere il posto.


----------



## Marilson (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Bee si trova all'Hotel Bulgari, lo sapevo da ieri che sarebbe arrivato per chiudere. Ha ricevuto mandato dai suoi finanziatori per le promesse fatte da Silvio prima della campagna elettorale. Stanotte c'è stato un incontro notturno, Berlusconi non dorme mai. Si sono parlati, le posizioni sono quelle di prima: Silvio vuole dar via solo una minoranza, Bee invece vuole la maggioranza. Sono i suoi investitori a chiederlo. Anche perché hanno speso già qualche milione in studi legali e consulenze finanziarie. Senza maggioranza si comprerebbero un abbonamento e si guarderebbero il Milan. Vogliono solo capire, eventualmente, entro quanto tempo prendere la maggioranza, altrimenti non se ne parla proprio. L'offerta iniziale è del 51% e gli acquirenti vogliono pagare 500M. Poi il Milan si rivaluterà e quotandosi in borsa recupereranno l'investimento. Quindi nessuna offerta di un miliardo. Nelle prossime ore ulteriori incontri. Contatti continui tra studi legali. Bee vuole andarsene da Milano entro il week end con una risposta definitiva. Ancora non ho aggiornamenti, per cui rimango a quello che ho scritto ieri notte.*



in questi giorni si sta giocando la partita piu' importante della nostra storia recente.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Queste sono sensazioni *di tutto il mondo*, calm down. Attendiamoci alle notizie ufficiali, che per il momento sono quelle dell'ANSA. E sono positive.



Edit.


----------



## Dapone (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:
> In Berlusconi c'è un ego sconfinato e la convinzione che il Milan possa rinascere solo con lui. Secondo il patron, nemmeno 2-3 miliardi potrebbero aiutare il Milan se non con le proprie intuizioni Chiaramente la Finivest ha fatto sapere che deve mollare e che occorrono 60-70 mln per mandare avanti la squadra, con una rosa e un monte ingaggi che non sono adeguati in eruopa e in italia.
> Berlusconi qualora dicesse di no, dovrà dire alla tifoseria cosa voglia fare. La media delle perdite nel milan degli ultimi anni è 100mln.
> 
> Galliani a Berlino è sintomatico di un possibile cambiamento oppure è convinto che questa trattativa non andrà in porto*



la senilità mista all'ego di quest'uomo fa più danni della grandine


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Bellinazzo:
> Ormai oggi è OutOut: o Bee porta a casa un accordo per conto degli investitori o non se ne farà nulla*



se le cose stanno cosi, possiamo andarcene in spiaggia, senza manco aspettare


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Giugno 2015)

Forza Mr. Bee

Salvaci tu!


----------



## rossonerodasempre (5 Giugno 2015)

Dovesse andare in porto, sono certo che arriverà Ibra..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:
> In Berlusconi c'è un ego sconfinato e la convinzione che il Milan possa rinascere solo con lui. Secondo il patron, nemmeno 2-3 miliardi potrebbero aiutare il Milan se non con le proprie intuizioni Chiaramente la Finivest ha fatto sapere che deve mollare e che occorrono 60-70 mln per mandare avanti la squadra, con una rosa e un monte ingaggi che non sono adeguati in eruopa e in italia.
> Berlusconi qualora dicesse di no, dovrà dire alla tifoseria cosa voglia fare. La media delle perdite nel milan degli ultimi anni è 100mln.
> 
> Galliani a Berlino è sintomatico di un possibile cambiamento oppure è convinto che questa trattativa non andrà in porto*





Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Bellinazzo:
> Ormai oggi è OutOut: o Bee porta a casa un accordo per conto degli investitori o non se ne farà nulla*



*Bellinazzo: Barbara sarebbe favorevole perché avrebbe garantito il posto.*


----------



## TheZio (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:
> In Berlusconi c'è un ego sconfinato e la convinzione che il Milan possa rinascere solo con lui. Secondo il patron, nemmeno 2-3 miliardi potrebbero aiutare il Milan se non con le proprie intuizioni Chiaramente la Finivest ha fatto sapere che deve mollare e che occorrono 60-70 mln per mandare avanti la squadra, con una rosa e un monte ingaggi che non sono adeguati in eruopa e in italia.
> Berlusconi qualora dicesse di no, dovrà dire alla tifoseria cosa voglia fare. La media delle perdite nel milan degli ultimi anni è 100mln.
> 
> Galliani a Berlino è sintomatico di un possibile cambiamento oppure è convinto che questa trattativa non andrà in porto*



non succede non succede... ma se succede


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Barbara sarebbe favorevole perché avrebbe garantito il posto.*



E il fatto che Galliani stia tranquillamente a Berlino significa che ce l'ha pure lui il posto assicurato. D'altronde, è pappa e ciccia con la Doyen


----------



## Giangy (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Bellinazzo:
> Ormai oggi è OutOut: o Bee porta a casa un accordo per conto degli investitori o non se ne farà nulla*


Se non si farà nulla... ciao Ibra... addio Milan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E il fatto che Galliani stia tranquillamente a Berlino significa che ce l'ha pure lui il posto assicurato. D'altronde, è pappa e ciccia con la Doyen



Intanto in quel di Nyon altro segnale positivo... http://www.milanworld.net/milan-platini-ti-da-una-mano-ecco-il-nuovo-fpf-vt28766.html#post711459 

(commentate in quel thread)


----------



## AndrasWave (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo:
> In Berlusconi c'è un ego sconfinato e la convinzione che il Milan possa rinascere solo con lui. Secondo il patron, nemmeno 2-3 miliardi potrebbero aiutare il Milan se non con le proprie intuizioni Chiaramente la Finivest ha fatto sapere che deve mollare e che occorrono 60-70 mln per mandare avanti la squadra, con una rosa e un monte ingaggi che non sono adeguati in eruopa e in italia.
> Berlusconi qualora dicesse di no, dovrà dire alla tifoseria cosa voglia fare. La media delle perdite nel milan degli ultimi anni è 100mln.
> 
> Galliani a Berlino è sintomatico di un possibile cambiamento oppure è convinto che questa trattativa non andrà in porto*



Paradossalmente, il fatto che sia tornando ad occuparsi del Milan in prima persona potrebbe essere la nostra condanna. Questo voglio davvero vedere come spiegherebbe l'ennesimo anno da schifo. Spero che qualcuno vicino a questo ormai poco sano di mente gli dica che vuole fare il Capitano su una nave che sta affondando.


----------



## Hammer (5 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Salterà tutto, è già scritto, inutile illudersi



.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> non succede non succede... ma se succede


L hai detto.
Salta tutto


----------



## Brain84 (5 Giugno 2015)

*Sempre Bellinazzo:
Doyen potrebbe portare Emery a Milano e a sorpresa Mihajlovic potrebbe non essere il nuovo allenatore del Milan. Anche per questo non è anora stato presentato. Il doppio filo Doyen - Bee potrebbe portare molti cambiamenti*


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Bellinazzo:
> Doyen potrebbe portare Emery a Milano e a sorpresa Mihajlovic potrebbe non essere il nuovo allenatore del Milan. Anche per questo non è anora stato presentato. Il doppio filo Doyen - Bee potrebbe portare molti cambiamenti*



Troppo bello per essere vero. 
Mi sa che tra un po ci risveglaimo dal sogno con il geometra in sella e tutto come prima.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Bellinazzo:
> Doyen potrebbe portare Emery a Milano e a sorpresa Mihajlovic potrebbe non essere il nuovo allenatore del Milan. Anche per questo non è anora stato presentato. Il doppio filo Doyen - Bee potrebbe portare molti cambiamenti*



Sarebbe tragicomico. Sarebbe ridicolo. Sarebbe semplicemente possibile, con Berlusconi, tutto è possibile.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Bellinazzo:
> Doyen potrebbe portare Emery a Milano e a sorpresa Mihajlovic potrebbe non essere il nuovo allenatore del Milan. Anche per questo non è anora stato presentato. Il doppio filo Doyen - Bee potrebbe portare molti cambiamenti*


ora mi sembra stia esagerando con l'immaginazione però


----------



## aleslash (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Bellinazzo:
> Doyen potrebbe portare Emery a Milano e a sorpresa Mihajlovic potrebbe non essere il nuovo allenatore del Milan. Anche per questo non è anora stato presentato. Il doppio filo Doyen - Bee potrebbe portare molti cambiamenti*



Mi sembra esagerata come cosa


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Bellinazzo:
> Doyen potrebbe portare Emery a Milano e a sorpresa Mihajlovic potrebbe non essere il nuovo allenatore del Milan. Anche per questo non è anora stato presentato. Il doppio filo Doyen - Bee potrebbe portare molti cambiamenti*



mamma mia in che mani siamo


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Bellinazzo:
> Doyen potrebbe portare Emery a Milano e a sorpresa Mihajlovic potrebbe non essere il nuovo allenatore del Milan. Anche per questo non è anora stato presentato. Il doppio filo Doyen - Bee potrebbe portare molti cambiamenti*



Mò mi sa che sta volando troppo di fantasia Bellinazzo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Bellinazzo:
> Doyen potrebbe portare Emery a Milano e a sorpresa Mihajlovic potrebbe non essere il nuovo allenatore del Milan. Anche per questo non è anora stato presentato. Il doppio filo Doyen - Bee potrebbe portare molti cambiamenti*



E io che lo stavo rivalutando...ah Bellinazzo Bellinazzo beato te che...


----------



## Snake (5 Giugno 2015)

ma possibile che a questo non l'ha visto nessuno?


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Bellinazzo:
> Doyen potrebbe portare Emery a Milano e a sorpresa Mihajlovic potrebbe non essere il nuovo allenatore del Milan. Anche per questo non è anora stato presentato. Il doppio filo Doyen - Bee potrebbe portare molti cambiamenti*


Se vabbe mo esagera.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Bellinazzo:
> Doyen potrebbe portare Emery a Milano e a sorpresa Mihajlovic potrebbe non essere il nuovo allenatore del Milan. Anche per questo non è anora stato presentato. Il doppio filo Doyen - Bee potrebbe portare molti cambiamenti*


Emery scordiamocelo, ma ora dopo aver letto questa notizia temo che neanche Mihajlovic possa venire da noi e a questo punto, ci sarebbe da pensare solo al peggio.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Giugno 2015)

Vi dico una cosa. 
Non so se è accettata dal forum in ogni caso: un mio parente è amico stretto di un collaboratore di Cannavaro. Doveva andare in Cina, aveva già comprato i biglietti ma alla fine lo hanno rimandato a casa perchè Cannavaro è stato liberato dalla squadra cinese. Cannavaro inoltre è amico di Bee (ho anche una foto).

In ogni caso la fonte non può essere citata per ovvie ragioni, prendete il tutto come un commento personale. Non so altro quindi non chiedetemi ulteriori informazioni, ognuno si faccia la propria idea.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Emery scordiamocelo, ma ora dopo aver letto questa notizia temo che neanche Mihajlovic possa venire da noi e a questo punto, ci sarebbe da pensare solo al peggio.


Io sono della mia idea, ossia Miha è stato preso in accordo con il nuovo possibile socio. Se so che sto per vendere chiedo sicuramente il parere.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Nicco (5 Giugno 2015)

Silvio Highlander, ne rimarrà soltanto uno (di tifoso).


----------



## Dapone (5 Giugno 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Sempre Bellinazzo:
> Doyen potrebbe portare Emery a Milano e a sorpresa Mihajlovic potrebbe non essere il nuovo allenatore del Milan. Anche per questo non è anora stato presentato. Il doppio filo Doyen - Bee potrebbe portare molti cambiamenti*



ecco questo non mi piacerebbe. con tutto che avrei preferito emery dall'inizio. però basta teatrini, basta con i corteggiamenti che poi portano ad un rifiuto.
abbiamo scomodato Sinisa, io lo ufficializzerei. un po' di coerenza.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> .



Se la fonte che dici te è Pellegatti era già stato riportato  era previsto l'incontro nel pomeriggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questo è totalmente serio, invece. Chi ama il Milan deve metterci i soldi propri, non quelli prestati dalle Banche, a cui vanno restituiti con gli interessi. Via gli affaristi dalle squadre di calcio, o il calcio è morto.



Hahahha si , perché il debito del milan attuale invece l'ha nei confronti di Silvio Berlusconi ? non delle banche ? hahah


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: Bee si trova all'Hotel Bulgari, lo sapevo da ieri che sarebbe arrivato per chiudere. Ha ricevuto mandato dai suoi finanziatori per le promesse fatte da Silvio prima della campagna elettorale. Stanotte c'è stato un incontro notturno, Berlusconi non dorme mai. Si sono parlati, le posizioni sono quelle di prima: Silvio vuole dar via solo una minoranza, Bee invece vuole la maggioranza. Sono i suoi investitori a chiederlo. Anche perché hanno speso già qualche milione in studi legali e consulenze finanziarie. Senza maggioranza si comprerebbero un abbonamento e si guarderebbero il Milan. Vogliono solo capire, eventualmente, entro quanto tempo prendere la maggioranza, altrimenti non se ne parla proprio. L'offerta iniziale è del 51% e gli acquirenti vogliono pagare 500M. Poi il Milan si rivaluterà e quotandosi in borsa recupereranno l'investimento. Quindi nessuna offerta di un miliardo. Nelle prossime ore ulteriori incontri. Contatti continui tra studi legali. Bee vuole andarsene da Milano entro il week end con una risposta definitiva. Ancora non ho aggiornamenti, per cui rimango a quello che ho scritto ieri notte.*




.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

*Sportmediaset: Bee in viaggio verso Arcore, incontro in pomeriggio. All'appuntamento ci sarà anche Barbara Berlusconi.*


----------



## Franz64 (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bee in viaggio verso Arcore, incontro in pomeriggio. All'appuntamento ci sarà anche Barbara Berlusconi.*



Rimetto in fresco le bottiglie che il 2 maggio ho levato dal frigor


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Rimetto in fresco le bottiglie che il 2 maggio ho levato dal frigor


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bee in viaggio verso Arcore, incontro in pomeriggio. All'appuntamento ci sarà anche Barbara Berlusconi.*


Momenti decisivi


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bee in viaggio verso Arcore, incontro in pomeriggio. All'appuntamento ci sarà anche Barbara Berlusconi.*



Dopo l'ennesimo teatrino "Non vendo, solo quote di minoranza, ho il cuore nel Milan"...finirà che vende il 51% e ci guadagniamo tutti 
Non ti preoccupare Silvio, lo sappiamo che ci tieni al Milan ed è proprio per quello che devi vendere 

Va ad Arcore per dire no? Mah


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bee in viaggio verso Arcore, incontro in pomeriggio. All'appuntamento ci sarà anche Barbara Berlusconi.*





Franz64 ha scritto:


> Rimetto in fresco le bottiglie che il 2 maggio ho levato dal frigor


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bee in viaggio verso Arcore, incontro in pomeriggio. All'appuntamento ci sarà anche Barbara Berlusconi.*


Scordiamoci che Berlusconi ceda la maggioranza. Già se abbiamo preso un allenatore, di questi tempi è un colpaccio. Poi ovvio, mi auguro il meglio, ma la realtà purtroppo è questa.


----------



## Milo (5 Giugno 2015)

*Anche Gazzetta conferma: tutto pronto per il secondo incontro*


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

#SaveAcMilan


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bee in viaggio verso Arcore, incontro in pomeriggio. All'appuntamento ci sarà anche Barbara Berlusconi.*



Comunque. DEVE cedere. Se non vende distrugge noi tifosi e fininvest.


----------



## Dapone (5 Giugno 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Anche Gazzetta conferma: tutto pronto per il secondo incontro*



è come un rigore, non so se guardare o spegnere tutto e ritornare online stasera


----------



## Biss (5 Giugno 2015)

No digo niente...


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Che voi sappiate Bellinazzo è una fonte attendibile? Leggevo che secondo lui mihsjlovic non è certo se cambia la proprietà, e che anzi il candidato sarebbe emery


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

*Bee è arrivato ad Arcore
*


----------



## Hammer (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Bee è arrivato ad Arcore
> *



Meglio che stacchi e mi riconnetta domani


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Bee è arrivato ad Arcore
> *



*Basta flood inutile.. teniamo il topic pulito per favore*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Bee in viaggio verso Arcore, incontro in pomeriggio. All'appuntamento ci sarà anche Barbara Berlusconi.*



*Bee è appena arrivato ad Arcore.*


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Bee è arrivato ad Arcore
> *



Non si sa ancora se verrà ceduta una pacchetto di azioni di minoranza o di maggioranza. Speriamo bene e incrociamo le dita.

Nel giro di due giorni potrebbe avvenire la cessione del Milan e la sconfitta dei gobbi in finale di Champions League. Roba da orgasmo.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bee è appena arrivato ad Arcore.*



Dopo questa spengo pc, tablet, telefono e niente tv fino a domani... Mi hai mezzo ammazzato


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Bee è arrivato ad Arcore
> *



Ho davvero paura ragazzi... quel folle è capace di tutto. Sarebbe la nostra fine. Bee ti prego prova di tutto dai quel maledetto quello che vuole, ma prendi sta società.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non si sa ancora se verrà ceduta una pacchetto di azioni di minoranza o di maggioranza. Speriamo bene e incrociamo le dita.
> 
> Nel giro di due giorni potrebbe avvenire la cessione del Milan e la sconfitta dei gobbi in finale di Champions League. Roba da orgasmo.


Ma quanto godrei? Però meglio aspettare sulla cessione, io non sono del tutto ottimista, anche se la speranza è l'ultima a morire.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non si sa ancora se verrà ceduta una pacchetto di azioni di minoranza o di maggioranza. Speriamo bene e incrociamo le dita.
> 
> Nel giro di due giorni potrebbe avvenire la cessione del Milan e la sconfitta dei gobbi in finale di Champions League. Roba da orgasmo.



Piano a gufare, che quelli hanno 9 vite


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Bee è arrivato ad Arcore
> *



Lo chiama ad Arcore con anche Barbara per dirgli di no??
Saremmo davanti ad un suicidio in diretta...
La faccenda del 49/51 poi credo l'abbiano già discussa da tempo, sennò non sarebbe tornato! Era il nodo della trattativa!


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Bee è arrivato ad Arcore
> *


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Questa è la nostra personale finale di Champions...


----------



## aleslash (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Bee è arrivato ad Arcore
> *



Che dio ce la mandi buona


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Bee è arrivato ad Arcore
> *





kollaps ha scritto:


> Questa è la nostra personale finale di Champions...



Tensione alle stelle





Comunque, pensavamo (e speravamo) che utilizzassero la premiazione UEFA per annunciare la cessione. Invece l'hanno utilizzata per sviare l'attenzione. Un sacco di giornalisti sono andati lì, anche in attesa della finale di domani.


----------



## TheZio (5 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> L hai detto.
> Salta tutto





Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sarebbe tragicomico. Sarebbe ridicolo. Sarebbe semplicemente possibile, con Berlusconi, tutto è possibile.



Mò te la torno 
Adesso l hai detto anche tu.
Salta tutto.


----------



## Biss (5 Giugno 2015)

Mah si tanto non succede....ma se succede


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Giugno 2015)

Giugno 2015 sarà il mese più importante della storia milanista da 30 anni a questa parte. Può essere il mese che segnerà la nostra rinascita o la definitiva caduta.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

La mia previsione è che esca dicendo "Non volevo cedere la maggioranza, ma l'offerta era molto buona e non l'ho potuta rifiutare...ma rimarrò saldo al comando del Milan e torneremo a vincere bla bla"
Segnatevelo.

Ora stacco qualsiasi cosa che abbia una connessione internet e quando riaccendo spero di vedere una conferma.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Ho bisogno di un paio di mutande pulite


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Giugno 2015)

*Ore 16.18 – E’ in corso l’incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Mr Bee Taechaubol.
*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: sul piatto dell'incontro appena iniziato Bee potrebbe far valere ancora l'offerta di un miliardo per il 100%, ma Berlusconi al momento sembra intenzionato solo a cedere la minoranza.*


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bee è appena arrivato ad Arcore.*



No,vabbè,dopo questo è meglio che stacchi e mi metta a studiare,tutte ste notizie mi stanno facendo salire più ansia che per l'esame!
Stasera sarà allo stadio per la partita di Ficarra&Picone,se per una dannata volta la ruota girasse per il verso giusto e si dovesse avere qualche notizia positiva già in serata parteciperei volentieri pure al decimo giro della ola!


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Comunque leggendo le varie fonti, si parla solo di quota di minoranza, che comunque non sarebbe una cosa del tutto negativa, sempre se va in porto.


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sul piatto dell'incontro appena iniziato Bee potrebbe far valere ancora l'offerta di un miliardo per il 100%, ma Berlusconi al momento sembra intenzionato solo a cedere la minoranza.*



l'offerta di 1 mld per me è fake, sta storia del 100% non è mai esistita, cmq zero fiducia.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sul piatto dell'incontro appena iniziato Bee potrebbe far valere ancora l'offerta di un miliardo per il 100%, ma Berlusconi al momento sembra intenzionato solo a cedere la minoranza.*



Ma perché diamine non si prende i soldi e va in vacanza? Ha 80 anni, ma basta!


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *Ore 16.18 – E’ in corso l’incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Mr Bee Taechaubol.
> *



E' da una vita che non ci vado ma faccio un salto in chiesa. A dopo.


----------



## de sica (5 Giugno 2015)

Basta dire "non succede... ma se succede.." porta una sfiga immane quel motto


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sul piatto dell'incontro appena iniziato Bee potrebbe far valere ancora l'offerta di un miliardo per il 100%, ma Berlusconi al momento sembra intenzionato solo a cedere la minoranza.*



Se c'è anche Barbara qualcosa vorrà dire. Se Silvio avesse intenzione al 100% di non cedere nulla probabilmente non si sarebbe neanche scomodato per questo secondo incontro.


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Basta dire "non succede... ma se succede.." porta una sfiga immane quel motto



Madò quanto è vero. Non è mai successo poi


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma perché diamine non si prende i soldi e va in vacanza? Ha 80 anni, ma basta!



Ma il bello è che tempo fa persino lui lo ammise tra i denti, che s'è pentito di non esserne mai scappato a quell'isola che ha lui non ricordo dove


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Basta dire "non succede... ma se succede.." porta una sfiga immane quel motto



Che poi sta cosa non succede mai .. tutte le volte che si dice non succede.. porta na rogna..


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sul piatto dell'incontro appena iniziato Bee potrebbe far valere ancora l'offerta di un miliardo per il 100%, ma Berlusconi al momento sembra intenzionato solo a cedere la minoranza.*



.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Giugno 2015)

Dom Pè Rosè in frigo!!!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sul piatto dell'incontro appena iniziato Bee potrebbe far valere ancora l'offerta di un miliardo per il 100%, ma Berlusconi al momento sembra intenzionato solo a cedere la minoranza.*


Se è vera sta cosa (però se la dice Di Marzio dovrebbe esserlo) è un pazzo se non accetta.


----------



## TheZio (5 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> E' da una vita che non ci vado ma faccio un salto in chiesa. A dopo.







de sica ha scritto:


> Basta dire "non succede... ma se succede.." porta una sfiga immane quel motto





Comunque dal Berlusca veramente ci si deve aspettare di tutto.
Secondo me a sto punto ha gabbatto tutti durante la campagna elettorale parlando delle famose 3 cordate cinesi, tra cui uno stato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2015)

Comunque ci siamo signori miei , questo è il mese della verità come ho scritto di la .. o si risorge e ci si prende il mondo con i cinesi e Bee oppure siamo destinati a morire tra le grinfie di un pazzo 80 enne con il cervello completamente andato . 

Che dio ce la mandi buona .. altrimenti che il dio della morte venga il prima possibile a fare il suo corso


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *Ore 16.18 – E’ in corso l’incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Mr Bee Taechaubol.
> *



Ma in tutto questo Lee e i cinesi dove sono?? 
Come sempre detto #nonesistono


----------



## TheZio (5 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque ci siamo signori miei , questo è il mese della verità come ho scritto di la .. o si risorge e ci si prende il mondo con i cinesi e Bee oppure siamo destinati a morire tra le grinfie di un pazzo 80 enne con il cervello completamente andato .
> 
> Che dio ce la mandi buona .. altrimenti che il dio della morte venga il prima possibile a fare il suo corso



.


----------



## TheZio (5 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque ci siamo signori miei , questo è il mese della verità come ho scritto di la .. o si risorge e ci si prende il mondo con i cinesi e Bee oppure siamo destinati a morire tra le grinfie di un pazzo 80 enne con il cervello completamente andato .
> 
> Che dio ce la mandi buona .. altrimenti che il dio della morte venga il prima possibile a fare il suo corso



Hai detto una triste maledettissima verità.


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia sono piu teso ora che a manchester istanbul o atene ...


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Mamma che ansia


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *Ore 16.18 – E’ in corso l’incontro tra Silvio Berlusconi e Mr Bee Taechaubol.
> *



speriamo bene


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Giugno 2015)

Tutte le prove indicano una vendita, sarebbe la cosa piu logica.


Ma poi il mio pensiero finisce qui: Parliamo di Silvio Berlusconi.


Purtroppo, tutto e possibile.


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

c'è Marina o no?


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Giugno 2015)

notizie ANSIA.


----------



## kollaps (5 Giugno 2015)

Le 3 cordate se le è inventare Berlusconi per alzare il prezzo a Bee...
Per me, cede la maggioranza, altro che minoranza


----------



## neversayconte (5 Giugno 2015)

non abbiate grosse aspettative. vivetela scialla.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Ma quanto dura questo vertice?


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2015)

bisogna capire se ci sia o meno marina la zarina


----------



## TheZio (5 Giugno 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> bisogna capire se ci sia o meno marina la zarina



Chi dice che è presente Marina?


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Chi dice che è presente Marina?



voce di telelombardia, bisogna capire, ancora non confermata.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Chi dice che è presente Marina?



*Ad Arcore, con certezza, ci sono Berlusconi, Barbara e Bee. Queste sono le ultime.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore, con certezza, ci sono Berlusconi, Barbara e Bee. Queste sono le ultime.*



Vediamo, in ogni caso una cessione minoritaria fine a se stessa non arriverà mai.


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION] quella fonte qui non si riporta.


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ad Arcore, con certezza, ci sono Berlusconi, Barbara e Bee. Queste sono le ultime.*



ci fosse Marina sarebbe piu' rassicurante


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION] quella fonte qui non si riporta.



chiedo scusa, non sapevo...


----------



## sion (5 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=88]sion[/MENTION] quella fonte qui non si riporta.


----------



## majorletters (5 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1925]majorletters[/MENTION] quella fonte qui non si riporta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Calciomercato.com, al vertice sarebbe presente anche Licia Ronzulli, mediatrice tra Bee e Berlusconi, e Marina Berlusconi, presidente di Fininvest con potere di firma per un eventuale accordo.*


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: sul piatto dell'incontro appena iniziato Bee potrebbe far valere ancora l'offerta di un miliardo per il 100%, ma Berlusconi al momento sembra intenzionato solo a cedere la minoranza.*



...siamo nelle mani di un folle.


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

majorletters ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1925]majorletters[/MENTION] quella fonte qui non si riporta.



c'è anche Marina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com, al vertice sarebbe presente anche Licia Ronzulli, mediatrice tra Bee e Berlusconi, e Marina Berlusconi, presidente di Fininvest con potere di firma per un eventuale accordo.*



Non vuol dire nulla, ma ricordo anche la presenza di Piersilvio all'incontro con Mihajlovic. Un pochino sembrava strana.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (5 Giugno 2015)

Se c'e Marina una speranza è aperta....La questione è questa....meglio soffrire con il Berlusca che studi bene prima dei soldi la vera intenzione di MR BEE di investire in questa società da qui a trent'anni....Cosi' da evitare l'errrore commesso dai cugini....


----------



## kYMERA (5 Giugno 2015)

Marina è una che del Milan non frega niente quindi è probabile che spinga per la vendita. E' un punto a favore per Bee ora come ora.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com, al vertice sarebbe presente anche Licia Ronzulli, mediatrice tra Bee e Berlusconi, e Marina Berlusconi, presidente di Fininvest con potere di firma per un eventuale accordo.*



*Dovete quotare le notizie che commentate*


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Calciomercato.com, al vertice sarebbe presente anche Licia Ronzulli, mediatrice tra Bee e Berlusconi, e Marina Berlusconi, presidente di Fininvest con potere di firma per un eventuale accordo.*



A Marina sudano le mani, starà aspettando come una pazza di firmare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

*Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*



Mah


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*



...se non vendono ora siamo fregati.


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*



un po' troppo breve come vertice


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*



Già finito? Mhhhhhh


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*



sento puzza di bruciato


----------



## kYMERA (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*



Beh ora dovranno decidere cosa fare dell'offerta che hanno ricevuto ovviamente. Sicuramente ci saranno altri contatti.


----------



## markjordan (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*


hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta

scelta di parole orrida
sperem


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*



e ti pareva, solito caos e poi nulla di fatto.


----------



## zamp2010 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*



Aspetto un altro incontro domani, non is chide maiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*



Troppo corto sto incontro, mi sa proprio che..


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me si vedranno ancora. Mr. Bee non molla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*


E se succedesse come l'ultima volta, coi cinesi che si fanno vivi domani ?


----------



## markjordan (5 Giugno 2015)

il berlusca vuol rubare la prima pagina alla juve
domani fuochi d'artificio


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Se davvero Silvio ha rifiutato un miliardo per il Milan è da internare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*



A breve si dovrebbe sapere qualcosa, vediamo.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

*Foto di Bee che lascia Arcore
*


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Su Sportitalia hanno detto che Silvio alle 18 ha un convegno. bah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*


Grazie presidente tra 3...2...1...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*



Un ora di vertice....con Barbara e Marina...per la firma negli atti di vendita mi sembra più che sufficiente...
Speriamo bene...


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Un ora di vertice....con Barbara e Marina...per la firma negli atti di vendita mi sembra più che sufficiente...
> Speriamo bene...



Come puà benissimo bastare per comunicare a Bee di averci pensato a lungo, ringraziare e dire che non se ne fa nulla. 

Vedremo!


----------



## Sotiris (5 Giugno 2015)

non vorrei dire una cavolata ma firmare può farlo solo Marina quindi io non credo l'abbiano fatta venire lì, ammesso ci fosse, per dire "no" a Bee


----------



## S T B (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*



tutto pronto per il 0euroMilan...


----------



## AndrasWave (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il vertice è finito. Barbara e Silvio hanno accompagnato Bee alla porta, salutandolo. In questo momento sta lasciando Arcore. Non ci sono altre novità.*



Non è che hanno deciso le cose oggi eh? Se si sono incontrati è per mettere nero su bianco qualcosa, o stringersi la mano e salutarsi. Quindi un oretta è più che sufficiente per mettere cinquanta firme su dei pezzi di carta di cui si conosce già il contenuto.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> non vorrei dire una cavolata ma firmare può farlo solo Marina quindi io non credo l'abbiano fatta venire lì, ammesso ci fosse, per dire "no" a Bee


In effetti...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

*Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. Mr Bee prenderà una quota di minoranza. A breve tutti i dettagli.*


----------



## wfiesso (5 Giugno 2015)

Da questa gente mi aspetto di tutto... Anche un No... Speriamo bene, ma x ora son pessimista


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Non è che hanno deciso le cose oggi eh? Se si sono incontrati è per mettere nero su bianco qualcosa, o stringersi la mano e salutarsi. Quindi un oretta è più che sufficiente per mettere cinquanta firme su dei pezzi di carta di cui si conosce già il contenuto.



E' ovvio che le cose siano ampiamente sul tavolo, ora o è si o è no. Hanno firmato o è saltato tutto, non ci sono più vie di mezzo.


----------



## neversayconte (5 Giugno 2015)

In realtà per le firme esistono i fax senza scomodare uno dalla Thailandia. 
mah, incontro strano.


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. A breve tutti i dettagli.*



Speriamo bene, è fondamentale ritrovare investimenti.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. A breve tutti i dettagli.*



...magari


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. A breve tutti i dettagli.*



SPeriamo, attendiamo dettagli.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (5 Giugno 2015)

Bee se firma non prende Sinisa....o almeno tenta di portare qualcuno con piu' blasone....


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. Mr Bee prenderà una quota di minoranza. A breve tutti i dettagli.*



Mahh.. troppo bello per essere vero..


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. Mr Bee prenderà una quota di minoranza. A breve tutti i dettagli.*



Cosa mi sono perso?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come puà benissimo bastare per comunicare a Bee di averci pensato a lungo, ringraziare e dire che non se ne fa nulla.
> 
> Vedremo!



Per una volta volevo essere ottimista 
Speriamo...anche perch oggettivamente chi glielo fa di tenersi il milan?a 80 anni e con i figli che Barbara a parte l avrebbero ceduto da anni....a livello finanziario non accettare é da pazzi ,mi aggrappo a questo.


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. Mr Bee prenderà una quota di minoranza. A breve tutti i dettagli.*



molto bene


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mahh.. troppo bello per essere vero..



...dobbiamo crederci.


----------



## Jino (5 Giugno 2015)

Comunque ragazzi manca poco per sapere del nostro futuro, la stagione è alle porte e una decisione va presa a breve, si sapeva che giugno sarebbe stato il mese decisivo. Non ci resta che aspettare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. Mr Bee prenderà una quota di minoranza. A breve tutti i dettagli.*



Gradualmente diventerà maggioranza.

Altrimenti è un folle.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. Mr Bee prenderà una quota di minoranza. A breve tutti i dettagli.*



*Ansa scrive che all'incontro hanno partecipato anche Barbara Berlusconi, Marina Berlusconi e i manager di Fininvest che seguono il dossier, l'ad Pasquale Cannatelli, il dg Danilo Pellegrino e Alessandro Franzosi, responsabile Business development.*


----------



## Snake (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. Mr Bee prenderà una quota di minoranza. A breve tutti i dettagli.*



considerando che era ad un passo pure l'altra volta ci penso 300 volte prima di bagnarmi, ci vuole un brazzo di annuncio ufficiale non passi o dettagli


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. Mr Bee prenderà una quota di minoranza. A breve tutti i dettagli.*



*Ha aggiunto: "Questa volta si chiude"*


----------



## neversayconte (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. Mr Bee prenderà una quota di minoranza. A breve tutti i dettagli.*



è affidabile questa giornalista o fa titoli sensazionalistici?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma perché diamine non si prende i soldi e va in vacanza? Ha 80 anni, ma basta!


Per via del suo ego. Le parole di Confalonieri erano esplicative: "C'è da piangere". È molto probabile che in quella occasione il nano abbia comunicato ai vertici Fininvest la sua intenzione di non vendere la maggioranza. Berlusconi vuole un socio che metta i soldi al posto suo e prendersi poi i meriti. Ma nessuno farebbe una cosa del genere, è una chimera la sua. le nostre paure sull'Italmilan sono destinate a materializzarsi se qualcuno non fa rinsavire questo vecchio pazzo. Magari mettendo sul piatto un assegno a 9 zeri.


----------



## franck3211 (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ha aggiunto: "Questa volta si chiude"*



Aspettiamo Comunicato ufficiale, stento a crederci.


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Giugno 2015)

sicuramente la quota di minoranza diventerà maggioranza nel giro di qualche anno. in ogni caso... F5,F5,F5,F5 ...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ha aggiunto: "Questa volta si chiude"*



Volesse il cielo.


----------



## folletto (5 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ansa scrive che all'incontro hanno partecipato anche Barbara Berlusconi, Marina Berlusconi e i manager di Fininvest che seguono il dossier, l'ad Pasquale Cannatelli, il dg Danilo Pellegrino e Alessandro Franzosi, responsabile Business development.*



Troppa gente per un NO


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. Mr Bee prenderà una quota di minoranza. A breve tutti i dettagli.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arianna Ravelli (Corriere della Sera): Accordo ad un passo. Mr Bee prenderà una quota di minoranza. A breve tutti i dettagli.*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ansa scrive che all'incontro hanno partecipato anche Barbara Berlusconi, Marina Berlusconi e i manager di Fininvest che seguono il dossier, l'ad Pasquale Cannatelli, il dg Danilo Pellegrino e Alessandro Franzosi, responsabile Business development.*



Ragazzi ci siamo!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Ha aggiunto: "Questa volta si chiude"*


Volesse il cielo


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

*SI CONTINUA QUI -> http://www.milanworld.net/bee-vicin...ranza-incontro-finito-vt28772.html#post711707*


----------

